# Naruto 674 Discussion Thread - Part 1



## Reznor (Apr 22, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

*Naruto 674 Prediction Thread*

Predict, you guys



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Apr 22, 2014)

I predict Orochimaru... Btw. Isn't Kishi foreshadowing Madara being TnJ'd since Madara is noticing that he and Sasuke shares "something more"?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Madara also said that people shouldn't be able to sense his limbo self in that "world" which means Madara doesn't know everything. Considering that he doesnt even know how he truly awakened the Rinnegan and thinks its merely senju and uchiha powers shows he is inaccurate on a great deal of many things.
> 
> Dimension, world, space, realms, existence all have interchangeable meanings that interlink with one another. Its abit confusing so thats why you have to use context. Madara's Limbo the way that it looks resembles the actual world/dimension except its inverted color scheme. We know Tsukiyomi has the same color scheme and is known as the darkness of the spiritual world. Its drags the targets mind into that world. We see that there is no real difference between the world of limbo and the real world. Unlike what we have seen in naruto Bijuu dimension/world, Orochimaru's and Obito's. Their own claimed and stated dimensions dont resemble the real world at all. Which is why it makes more sense for Limbo to be the spiritual world,realm, and dimension that is overlapped with the physical world,realm, or dimension.
> 
> Im sure in that Yin world that you could create all types of things inside their. And i believe with the right amount of power and control you can bring things out of the spiritual world.



There is such a small amount of information on Limbo, I don't find it necessary to debate whether or not it's truly the _Spiritual World_ or not.

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

Proceed to repost my post:

I can't seriously believe not only Rinnegan is being debated as inferior to Sharingan but also to the Juubi and Kaguya's eye which is obviously a stronger version of Rinnegan having both Sharingan and Rinnegan patterns, BUT NOT ONLY THAT, but that fucking EMS is the candidate proposed to be superior to Rinnegan and Juubi-Kaguya-Sasuke Rinnegan 

Oh my God         

At least if you are going to argue guys the Sharingan is stronger, go with something that makes sense, I dunno argue that Kaguya's eye was a Sharingan and that Sasuke's Rinnegan is somehow different than Kaguya's eye and that the power granted by the fruit is that Sharingan, using as argument that the Sharingan was mentioned when talking about Kaguya and not the Rinnegan.

At least Naruto Wiki would agree with you if you decide to argue this in favor of Sharingan superiority 

Rather that arguing fucking EMS is stronger than Juubi's eye or Rinnegan and somehow has powers strongers than a Juubi Jinchuuriki 



Csdabest said:


> And i believe with the right amount of power and control you can bring things out of the spiritual world.



That would be Banbutso No Sozo and you would need Naruto (untold Yang the yang half of RS) to be able to take out things created in the Yin world into reality.


----------



## Kneel (Apr 22, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> I predict Orochimaru... Btw. Isn't Kishi foreshadowing Madara being TnJ'd since Madara is noticing that he and Sasuke shares "something more"?



that 'something more' connection madara is talking about is the fact that they are both indras reincarnation (wel he WAS). but i dont think he knows about that...


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Thread got closed before I could submit my reply 

But whatever. Obito would have avoided Limbo or damaged it.:ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> There is such a small amount of information on Limbo, I don't find it necessary to debate whether or not it's truly the _Spiritual World_ or not.
> 
> Enjoy yourself.



There is alot of information and hints and connections to be made. The fun part is theorizing on them. Thats how a Real ST should put in work  I can't wait to see whats on the last few pages.


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 22, 2014)

I pray we get the name to Sasuke's jutsu this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> There is alot of information and hints and connections to be made. The fun part is theorizing on them. Thats how a Real ST should put in work  I can't wait to see whats on the last few pages.



I respect that. But there is only so much _theory_ I'm willing to debate.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> We got it last week two. Especially with that Clearing 80 Pages in less than 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> There is alot of information and hints and connections to be made. The fun part is theorizing on them. Thats how a Real ST should put in work  I can't wait to see whats on the last few pages.



ST works by warping gravity, not using the spiritual world. Unless you mean to say that in the spiritual world you can create abstract forces like gravity.

In which case I don't know, if the spiritual world is a "do whatever the fuck you want" Sandbox why didn't RS simply imagined a "fix all world problems" button then used Banbutsu No Sozo to bring it into physical reality and push it?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Proceed to repost my post:
> 
> I can't seriously believe not only Rinnegan is being debated as inferior to Sharingan but also to the Juubi and Kaguya's eye which is obviously a stronger version of Rinnegan having both Sharingan and Rinnegan patterns, BUT NOT ONLY THAT, but that fucking EMS is the candidate proposed to be superior to Rinnegan and Juubi-Kaguya-Sasuke Rinnegan
> 
> ...



Not exactly. its yin that uses imagination of the spirit to create form. Their are levels of infusing yang inside techniques. Its the very basis of creating ninjutsu and chakra. Naruto will be able to create form probably not as complex or imaginative as Sasuke. Just like Sasuke will be able to give life to his forms but i dont think he will be able to give it a real soul or a spirit but will just use his Spiritual yin powers to control it.

I think Naruto will actually be able to create souls and personalities much like what Hagoromo did for the Bijuus.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> I pray we get the name to Sasuke's jutsu this chapter.



He will have to name it himself though i suspect the name will be something from the mythology.
any suggestions?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Thread got closed before I could submit my reply
> 
> But whatever. Obito would have avoided Limbo or damaged it.:ignoramus



Inb4 Sage Chakra can hit the phased parts. :ignoramus


----------



## Lance (Apr 22, 2014)

Second week running!

Inflation in power seems like the way to attract people to the Prediction Threads! 

Or is it just Sasuke's Rinnegan(fake)


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

"suggestions":ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto have no idea how Madara escaped their jutsu, but we can see Sasuke notices something on the final panel of the double spread.

Madara probably moved his real body into the Limbo world.

If true, Limbo is more haxxed than Kamui.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> ST works by warping gravity, not using the spiritual world. Unless you mean to say that in the spiritual world you can create abstract forces like gravity.
> 
> In which case I don't know, if the spiritual world is a "do whatever the fuck you want" Sandbox why didn't RS simply imagined a "fix all world problems" button then used Banbutsu No Sozo to bring it into physical reality and push it?



Well there two halves. Imaging something and giving it form. Thats half the other is giving life to it which can be seen  as what Hagoromo did to the Bijuus to give them their intellect and personalities also. RS can create a fix all world problems button. It can be labled that and not work. Because Hagoromo would still need the genius level intellect and imaginitive powers to imagine the system/formula for how it works, what it does and how it effects each aspect, individual, and factor while still working within the Absolute Supreme Laws of Nature. Even Sozo Banbutsu follows a certain law of creation requiring the highest aspect of yin and yang energies to create.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke and Naruto have no idea how Madara escaped their jutsu, but we can see Sasuke notices something on the final panel of the double spread.
> 
> Madara probably moved his real body into the Limbo world.
> 
> If true, Limbo is more haxxed than Kamui.


Madara obviously jumped up; Sasuke could be noticing something with Naruto [Ashura/Biju].


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Love reading the sharingan vs rinnegan debate (ST posts are nice to read) but with the chapter title and everything we see in the panels we got.....rinnegan has won...

The title wouldn't be sasukes rinnegan if he was using a sharingan jutsu...we are seeing new rinnegan powers now and they are crazy lol


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Madara obviously jumped up; Sasuke could be noticing something with Naruto [Ashura/Biju].



He jumped up, but Naruto and Sasuke are still looking forward? 


I do see - what I believe to be -  jump lines, though.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> I respect that. But there is only so much _theory_ I'm willing to debate.



Thats cool. But I think it may seem far-fetch to you because all the pieces are not layed out. Im coming up with this from asthetic looks and designs, past comments, manga occurances and databook statements and trying to peice together the whole puzzle. I do admit their are a few "confirmed" peices missing. But I do feel that its on the right track


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Apr 22, 2014)

Holy spoilers, Batman! Chapter's looking epic. I predict Madara avoided the Naruto and Sasuke's attack by somehow using black zetsu to force Obito to use Kamui.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> He will have to name it himself though i suspect the name will be something from the mythology.
> any suggestions?



No suggestions, but it'll probably come at the end of this chapter, randomly in the next, or in a chapter where Naruto is forced to figure it out on his own.

Hopefully the first option is the correct one.

Even Kakashi was randomly able to figure out the name to Obito's Kamui, why can't Sasuke instinctively possess this knowledge?


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> He jumped up, but Naruto and Sasuke are still looking forward?
> 
> 
> I do see - what I believe to be -  jump lines, though.



Yea, there are jump lines above but both Naruto and Sasuke are still looking forward and Naruto talked like Madara disappeared while still looking forward.and we've seen that Sasuke is seeing something in the limbo world.
So either Madara transferred himself to the limbo realm, or he switched places with his clone.
That's my guess at least.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 22, 2014)

Predictions: Sasuke gets a new tech that will have everyone buzzing 

Chapter ends with Juubimads going for the other Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Holy spoilers, Batman! Chapter's looking epic. I predict Madara avoided the Naruto and Sasuke's attack by somehow using black zetsu to force Obito to use Kamui.



Juudara saved by Obito's power? :sanji


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 22, 2014)

I want Madara to kick some ass since he is a tank for way too long.
Naruto using magnet and lava release. Damn he may have all the special's elements.

Also I realized he used magnet element on his weapon to since Madara's lighting had to hit it.

Madara could use a clone and use limbo to make the shadow of that clone... an inception stuff.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 22, 2014)

How long will it take for everyone to go MegoZord Mode. I hope they all fight in humanoid form for two months straight. Lmao


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Holy spoilers, Batman! Chapter's looking epic. I predict Madara avoided the Naruto and Sasuke's attack by somehow using black zetsu to force Obito to use Kamui.



It looks like madara jumped though...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 22, 2014)

Madara's going for his eye, I called it now. That's what the jump lines indicate.

Also I reckon Limbo Madara is capable of using jutsu. Against the Bijuu it used Shinra Tensei; against Tobirama/Sasuke it probably used some Mokuton, Mokuton Ryu I'd say.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

The Format said:


> Predictions: Sasuke gets a new tech that will have everyone buzzing
> 
> Chapter ends with Juubimads going for the other Rinnegan.



Indeed.

I took believe he will successfully enter the Kamui dimension. Sounds like a worthy Golden Week cliff hanger.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

The Format said:


> Predictions: Sasuke gets a new tech that will have everyone buzzing
> 
> Chapter ends with Juubimads going for the other Rinnegan.



Everyone already is buzzing. 

No one is sure about what Sasuke did, though. A S/T technique? Izanagi? Who knows.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> It looks like madara jumped though...



Why hadn't Naruto or Sasuke noticed? That's what gets me.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 22, 2014)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Holy spoilers, Batman! Chapter's looking epic. I predict Madara avoided the Naruto and Sasuke's attack by somehow using black zetsu to force Obito to use Kamui.



You call. :ignoramus


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara's going for his eye, I called it now. That's what the jump lines indicate.
> 
> Also I reckon Limbo Madara is capable of using jutsu. Against the Bijuu it used Shinra Tensei; against Tobirama/Sasuke it probably used some Mokuton, Mokuton Ryu I'd say.



I agree that st would make sense on how madara's limbo shadow knocked the bijuu around but st would have also been a better choice for madara than limbo on a few occasions and he won't use it...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2014)

madara enters kamui land and sakura gets killed realizing her fear she had before going to kamui where she could not even breath because she feared madara.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Yea, imagine if Madara actually uses KBS with Limbo so each KB will have its own shadow clone.
That's crazy if you think about it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> I agree that st would make sense on how madara's limbo shadow knocked the bijuu around but st would have also been a better choice for madara than limbo on a few occasions and he won't use it...



Kishi rather spam new jutsu then use many. :ignoramus


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 22, 2014)

Until someone cuts a continent in half I will not be impressed by this fight.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why hadn't Naruto or Sasuke noticed? That's what gets me.



Yeah I agree and sasuke goes back to his inverted view right after...these rinnegan jutsu are hard to follow right now...


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> Yeah I agree and sasuke goes back to his inverted view right after...these rinnegan jutsu are hard to follow right now...



Indeed. But it makes our discussions more interesting.

I don't mind.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indeed. But it makes our discussions more interesting.
> 
> I don't mind.



Me either...some of the better stuff kishi has put out in a long time...

All I know is rinnegan is insane right now


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

Naruto fandom is the best we already cleared out the old prediction thread.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, imagine if Madara actually uses KBS with Limbo so each KB will have its own shadow clone.
> That's crazy if you think about it.



Madara would be completely unbeatable. Especially if he used Perfect Susano'o, and Shinra Tensei along with it.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I took believe he will successfully enter the Kamui dimension. Sounds like a worthy Golden Week cliff hanger.



If he does He had better kill Sakura.  That would be amazing, in the next chapter he could come back to the real world with both his eyes, and Obito and Sakura's head in either hand.  That should get Naruto and Sasuke's attention.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

Madara jumped, no doubt.

But whenever a Sasuke panel goes all black, it means he's seen something in the Limbo world.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> If he does He had better kill Sakura.  That would be amazing, in the next chapter he could come back to the real world with both his eyes, and Obito and Sakura's head in either hand.  That should get Naruto and Sasuke's attention.



Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Madara's Limbo Clone is going to get fucked up by Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Madara's Limbo Clone is going to get fucked up by Tsukiyomi.



Rinnegan level Tsukyomi. 


Can't wait to see him use Amaterasu with his left eye too. 



White Flames.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Proceed to repost my post:
> 
> I can't seriously believe not only Rinnegan is being debated as inferior to Sharingan but also to the Juubi and Kaguya's eye which is obviously a stronger version of Rinnegan having both Sharingan and Rinnegan patterns, BUT NOT ONLY THAT, but that fucking EMS is the candidate proposed to be superior to Rinnegan and Juubi-Kaguya-Sasuke Rinnegan
> 
> ...




Weren't you the guy who thought Sharingan > Rinnegan or are you trolling?


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> Me either...some of the better stuff kishi has put out in a long time...
> 
> All I know is rinnegan is insane right now



Yea the "Limbo" thing opens up lots of possibilities, not to mention Sasuke new power.
I'm willing to bet they may be part of the 4 higher realms which would explain their haxxnes and uniqueness.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

If Madara can move his real body into the Limbo plane, it's a wrap son. :ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan level Tsukyomi.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see him use Amaterasu with his left eye too.
> ...



Why would his Rikudou powers give him white flames when it just shown to give him black lightning >_>


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Why would his Rikudou powers give him white flames when it just shown to give him black lightning >_>



Kishi will need a means to emphasis the Rinnegan's superior Amatersu over the lowly Sharingan's.



Besides, Sasuke's Nigidori is Senjutsu based.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea the "Limbo" thing opens up lots of possibilities, not to mention Sasuke new power.
> I'm willing to bet they may be part of the 4 higher realms which would explain their haxxnes and uniqueness.



I have been hoping to see some of the higher realms with rinnegan....nagato was powerful with the rinnegan but I knew there would be much more to it...


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> If Madara can move his real body into the Limbo plane, it's a wrap son. :ignoramus



I anticipate this. That either Madara will do this or Sasuke will do this. I believe when they go inside Limbo themselves they will be able to use Ninjutsu in a genjutsu like spirit attack. The effects felt in limbo will be felt by the real body because their spirit will make it real. Just Like Tsukiyomi


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> I have been hoping to see some of the higher realms with rinnegan....nagato was powerful with the rinnegan but I knew there would be much more to it...



After this fight, only Sasuke's battle with Naruto remains. If Limbo and Sasuke's new jutsu aren't the result of "_Higher Realms_" then I doubt we'll see them.

Kishi would have to introduce four new abilities at once. Though, doing so would be fitting for the manga's final battle.

Yeah, let's do it.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> After this fight, only Sasuke's battle with Naruto remains. If Limbo and Sasuke's new jutsu aren't the result of "_Higher Realms_" then I doubt we'll see them.
> 
> Kishi would have to introduce four new abilities at once. Though, doing so would be fitting for the manga's final battle.
> 
> Yeah, let's do it.



Why not save the best it has to offer for the end?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

The Four Higher Realms will be.

1. Susano-o
2. Kamui
3. Creation of All Things
4. Destruction of all Things.

All brought to you by the power of the Mangekyo.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> The Four Higher Realms will be.
> 
> 1. Susano-o
> 2. Kamui
> ...



Keep dreaming son. All Sharingan powers belong to the Rinnegan. Don't believe me? Then tell me, what is the Juubi's eye called?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Keep dreaming son. All Sharingan powers belong to the Rinnegan. Don't believe me? Then tell me, what is the Juubi's eye called?



Rinnegan The 6 Inner Paths
Mangekyo The 4 Outer Paths


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Keep dreaming son. All Sharingan powers belong to the Rinnegan. Don't believe me? Then tell me, what is the Juubi's eye called?



Let them know Klue.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Keep dreaming son. All Sharingan powers belong to the Rinnegan. Don't believe me? Then tell me, what is the Juubi's eye called?



Yeah it looks like all the eye powers we've seen from both really belong to rinnegan...


----------



## nfcnorth (Apr 22, 2014)

Just going to chime in on one thing quick. I have seen people say Madara will somehow go to kaumi land and do stuff there for a couple weeks now. One problem with that he is juubi jinchuriki. When Obitio was juubi jinchurki he could not use Kaumi on himself so what makes you guys think Madara will be able to? More over the wording of what Obito said makes it sound like he would be immune to Kaumi being used on him by another person (aka Kakashi). So I don't think there is anyway Madara can get to Kaumi land even if he wanted to.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> Yeah it looks like all the eye powers we've seen from both really belong to rinnegan...



Still waiting for the Rinnegan to utilize some of the Sharingan's jutsu to kill all doubt. I think many people believed the Juubi's eye capable of using all ocular jutsu.

Truth will come in time.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> The Four Higher Realms will be.
> 
> 1. Susano-o
> 2. Kamui
> ...




Naruto Ultimate Power

1.The Final Rasengan= Naruto Becomes a Resengan:sanji


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

nfcnorth said:


> Just going to chime in on one thing quick. I have seen people say Madara will somehow go to kaumi land and do stuff there for a couple weeks now. One problem with that he is juubi jinchuriki. When Obitio was juubi jinchurki he could not use Kaumi on himself so what makes you guys think Madara will be able to? More over the wording of what Obito said makes it sound like he would be immune to Kaumi being used on him by another person (aka Kakashi). So I don't think there is anyway Madara can get to Kaumi land even if he wanted to.



Read again please:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​




Juubi Jin can't phase parts (right eye power) with Kamui. Dimensional warping is still a possibility.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> The Four Higher Realms will be.
> 1. Susano-o
> 2. Kamui
> 3. Creation of All Things
> ...



My new sig. I like to thank you all for making giving me these thoughts. i couldn't have done it with out you all. Namely You Klue. For it was your wisdom that lead me to this conclusion. I honor you as a True Master of the ST.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 22, 2014)

Sasuke Sage Mode is near.

Black Chidori = Senjutsu

GG Motherfuckers.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> Naruto Ultimate Power
> 
> 1.The Final Rasengan= Naruto Becomes a Resengan:sanji



Naruto uses Hyuuga Clan's Kaiten?


In all seriousness, Final Rasengan is the Bijuudama.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> I have been hoping to see some of the higher realms with rinnegan....nagato was powerful with the rinnegan but I knew there would be much more to it...



Nagato powers were body related and while he was extremely powerful with all 6 realm powers, here it seems to be more about quality than quantity and the powers are being cast from the eye directly as is seen with Madara and Sasuke.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 22, 2014)

Presumably, Sasuke's Rinnegan is red and is essentially a multi-ringed Sharingan, so he should be able to use Sharingan powers with no modification. Sasuke may or may not need to change the shape of his Rinnegan to use his Mangekyou Sharingan powers, but even if he does, the center of his Rinnegan would just change in the same manner as Sasuke's other Sharingan does.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Still waiting for the Rinnegan to utilize some of the Sharingan's jutsu to kill all doubt. I think many people believed the Juubi's eye capable of using all ocular jutsu.
> 
> Truth will come in time.



I believe rinnegan might be the origin of a dojutsu we have seen but seeing kaguya's two white eyes make it hard to attribute them to rinnegan as well...


----------



## Kneel (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> Naruto Ultimate Power
> 
> 1.The Final Rasengan= Naruto Becomes a Resengan:sanji



Naruto has been a rasengan before. remember against Pain he threw a rasenshuriken but it was actually a henge transformation and it turned out to be Naruto?? Boom


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2014)

Wonder if madara can face in and out of limbo if he does it will be similar to kamui.  Also madara probably used limbo to Neary kill the kages that is probably why we did not see it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Marsala said:


> but even if he does, the center of his Rinnegan would just change in the same manner as Sasuke's other Sharingan does.



Like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​




:sanji


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi will need a means to emphasis the Rinnegan's superior Amatersu over the lowly Sharingan's.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, Sasuke's Nigidori is Senjutsu based.



Nah, keep the flames black, just make them bigger.  Now that Naruto has all of his uber kekkei genkai bijuu rasengan variants we need to make sure we keep consistency in Sasuke's moveset.  All we need now, is black water, black wind, and the ultimate Uchiha defeating black rocks.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Nagato powers were body related and while he was extremely powerful with all 6 realm powers, here it seems to be more about quality than quantity and the powers are being cast from the eye directly as is seen with Madara and Sasuke.



True...I kinda wonder if nagato was more an example of.what the body power could do with the rinnegan as opposed to what the eye powers would yield...I guess we are seeing that now..


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Nah, keep the flames black, just make them bigger.  Now that Naruto has all of his uber kekkei genkai bijuu rasengan variants we need to make sure we keep consistency in Sasuke's moveset.  All we need now, is black water, black wind, and the ultimate Uchiha defeating black rocks.



Bigger flames = Senjutsu upgrade.


Make them white, stands out more.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

Kneel said:


> Naruto has been a rasengan before. remember against Pain he threw a rasenshuriken but it was actually a henge transformation and it turned out to be Naruto?? Boom



nigh-omnipotent Rasengan


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Bigger flames = Senjutsu upgrade.
> 
> 
> Make them white, stands out more.



Not in a black and white manga, they won't. :sanji

It would look cool animated, though.


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yea, that seems a possibility now.
We'll see, after all it seemed to me like an obvious foreshadowing when the panel first appeared.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, that seems a possibility now.
> We'll see, after all it seemed to me like an obvious foreshadowing when the panel first appeared.



Is it the true Mangekyou Rinnegan? :sanji


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Nah, keep the flames black, just make them bigger.  Now that Naruto has all of his uber kekkei genkai bijuu rasengan variants we need to make sure we keep consistency in Sasuke's moveset.  All we need now, is black water, black wind, and the ultimate Uchiha defeating black rocks.



Bigger than this?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 22, 2014)

The Four Higher Realm powers are probably all from Sasuke's Rinnegan. 

- Sasuke's New Reality-Bending/Telportation Jutsu
- Body Armor Susanoo
- Large God Susanoo
- Most Powerful Flame


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Is it the true Mangekyou Rinnegan? :sanji



Could you guys really handle that much rinnegan hax?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> Could you guess really handle that much rinnegan hax?



More Rinnegan power/hax the better, I say.

Bring it. 

I hope this isn't the only ability of Sasuke's left eye.


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 22, 2014)

Still no chapter?
This makes me more frustrated than ever before, why'd we get the spoilers so early but no official release yet


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Bigger than this?



Yeah, that was cool and all but the bijuu aren't really that big.  I was thinking of something more along the lines of the below image.


Note: The sun for scale.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Well there two halves. Imaging something and giving it form. Thats half the other is giving life to it which can be seen  as what Hagoromo did to the Bijuus to give them their intellect and personalities also. RS can create a fix all world problems button. It can be labled that and not work. Because Hagoromo would still need the genius level intellect and imaginitive powers to imagine the system/formula for how it works, what it does and how it effects each aspect, individual, and factor while still working within the Absolute Supreme Laws of Nature. Even Sozo Banbutsu follows a certain law of creation requiring the highest aspect of yin and yang energies to create.



If that was the case, then ST couldn't as well work by creating gravity in that world to push the user since RS or whoever created the ST would need to imagine all the complex functions of gravity (something not even modern science can do), you couldn't revive with Izanagi as well since that would mean imagining a new body and have to know each and every part of the body.

You couldn't create the double in limbo for that effect as well.

In the scenario you propose simply whatever you imagine in this world can be created, as such I see no reason why RS couldn't simply imagine a button that would end wars for example.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> More Rinnegan power/hax the better, I say.
> 
> Bring it.
> 
> I hope this isn't the only ability of Sasuke's left eye.



Call me a bandwagoner...but the rinnegan has got me excited again...


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Damn the first thing I saw after logging in was that the spoiler thread was closed. For one second I thought that the new chapter was out already


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I know. That Forehead Rinne Mangekyo will be used for the powers of creation and destruction. .


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> Call me a bandwagoner...but the rinnegan has got me excited again...



No, no, don't be shy, come aboard friend. 

But agreed. I haven't been this excited since Obito first became the Juubi's Jinchuuriki during that cliff hanger last year, and before that, when Madara first revealed his Rinnegan.

Good times.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

I wonder if naruto can destory a country in one move at max power  I want to see some DBZ level shit


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I know. That Forehead Rinne Mangekyo will be used for the powers of creation and destruction. .



Keep the dream alive Csdabest.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 22, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Until someone cuts a continent in half I will not be impressed by this fight.



Who cares about that, enjoy the glorious S/T spam


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

Zoan Marco said:


> Weren't you the guy who thought Sharingan > Rinnegan or are you trolling?



I was arguing Sharingan > Rinnegan because this is what logic and reason dictated with the implication that Kaguya's eye was Sharingan.

I am not a fanboy arguing Sharingan > Rinnegan because "SHARINGAN ROKZ!" neither am I a fanboy arguing for Rinnegan because I like Rinnegan.

Believe it or not some people argue because of fact and reason from a non partial point of view, not fanboyism.

If tomorrow logic dictated I should root for Sharingan because Kaguya's eye is indeed Sharingan then you would see me arguing for Sharingan again, this is because I am arguing to support logic and reason not a fanbase.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That would be cool, and makes sense, but I think Kishi would have a hard time drawing something like that for any period of time.  Especially considering the complicated design of Sasuke's EMS.  I half thing that the design of Sasuke's new eye was so that he didn't have to draw that design anymore.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I was arguing Sharingan > Rinnegan because this is what logic and reason dictated with the implication that Kaguya's eye was Sharingan.
> 
> I am not a fanboy arguing Sharingan > Rinnegan because "SHARINGAN ROKZ!" neither am I a fanboy arguing for Rinnegan because I like Rinnegan.
> 
> ...



Grow a pair Orochibuto, and pick a side.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

I hope sasuke/madara/naruto power up and start tearing shit up.   Naruto blowing up that tree was a start,  but I need more.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> That would be cool, and makes sense, but I think Kishi would have a hard time drawing something like that for any period of time.  Especially considering the complicated design of Sasuke's EMS.  I half thing that the design of Sasuke's new eye was so that he didn't have to draw that design anymore.



I agree.

Besides, his EMS design was shitty anyway. I'm sure Kishi regrets it. Which is probably why we still haven't seen its "_distinct ocular jutsu_."


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> If that was the case, then ST couldn't as well work by creating gravity in that world to push the user since RS or whoever created the ST would need to imagine all the complex functions of gravity (something not even modern science can do), you couldn't revive with Izanagi as well since that would mean imagining a new body and have to know each and every part of the body.
> 
> You couldn't create the double in limbo for that effect as well.
> 
> In the scenario you propose simply whatever you imagine in this world can be created, as such I see no reason why RS couldn't simply imagine a button that would end wars for example.



Actually in real life scientist have come up with calculations to manipulate gravity and space time in theory. So kishi could easily just pick a theory and make it into fiction with a visible representation. There is a difference between laws of nature and its formulas and fixing the worlds problem of love,understanding, hatred and peace. All those things have no real formula for them as they are all random and based on individual experienced governed by their individual free-will. There is no theory known to man to fix that solution. So a fix it all button wouldn't really work in real life or fiction unless you just want to have a button leaving everyone with questions on how it works why it works and all that good stuff.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I was arguing Sharingan > Rinnegan because this is what logic and reason dictated with the implication that Kaguya's eye was Sharingan.
> 
> I am not a fanboy arguing Sharingan > Rinnegan because "SHARINGAN ROKZ!" neither am I a fanboy arguing for Rinnegan because I like Rinnegan.
> 
> ...


Kaguya also had the Byakugan, does this mean the Byakugan is greater than the Rinnegan Orochibuto? The manga and databooks go several times over to say the Rinnegan is the strongest of the three eyes. Kaguya possessing a dual dojutsu doesn't change that. 

Even Sasuke gained the Rinnegan, a unique one to him true, but the Rinnegan nonetheless and we see the Sharingan evolve into the Rinnegan in the story. Nothing in the manga makes Rinnegan inferior to Sharingan.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Rinnegan lacks focus. When it was first introduced through Pain I dont like it because it felt like Kishi just tried to give it everything,without anything significantly cool. Human,animal,Asura & Naraka are garbage. Preta was so-so,only Deva and Outer possesses cool abilities.

The only cool Rinnegan abilities are: Shinra Tensei,Bansho Tennin, Chibaku Tensei,Rinne Tensei, Tengei Shisei, and Rinbo:Hengoku
All Sharingan related abilities are cool to super cool:Tsukyomi,Amaterasu,Susanoo,Kamui,Kotoamatsukami,Izanagi,Izanami


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Grow a pair Orochibuto, and pick a side.



Meh, I agree with Orochibuto.  I don't really see what all of the fuss is about, especially when we know that the Sharingan and Rinnegan share a common origin.  We know that the rinnegan is a stage of the sharingan, or that the Rinnegan is a dilution of the eye that Kaguya/Juubi/Sasuke had, which at this points seems to be a new form of the rinnegan.  All of the argument over which state is more powerful, and what specifically it is call seems as asinine to me as arguing that the 3 tomoe sharing is actually the "true sharingan" and is much more powerful than MS.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> The Rinnegan lacks focus. When it was first introduced through Pain I dont like it because it felt like Kishi just tried to give it everything,without anything significantly cool. Human,animal,Asura & Naraka are garbage. Preta was so-so,only Deva and Outer possesses cool abilities.



The ability to revive the other proxies, shared-sight vision, soul rip, and lasers, are garbage?

You serious bro?


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm just hoping that this sharinnegan eye Sasuke has evolves slowly into a full Rinnegan, I'd like it better if he had two full grown Rinnegan eyes.
His current design gives me Ocular jutsu OCD.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 22, 2014)

Still waiting for a Susano'o cloaked in Amaterasu


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 22, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Who cares about that, enjoy the glorious S/T spam



Raw speed makes more of an impact. 

Kishi needs to back up his statement of Haku being lightspeed.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> That would be cool, and makes sense, but I think Kishi would have a hard time drawing something like that for any period of time.  Especially considering the complicated design of Sasuke's EMS.  I half thing that the design of Sasuke's new eye was so that he didn't have to draw that design anymore.



Well Thats why if it goes on Sasuke's forehead with his current hair design. You would never see it really. We would know its there and what it looks like and we would never have to see it until panels are needed to depict its power activating.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Meh, I agree with Orochibuto.  I don't really see what all of the fuss is about, especially when we know that the Sharingan and Rinnegan share a common origin.  We know that the rinnegan is a stage of the sharingan, or that the Rinnegan is a dilution of the eye that Kaguya/Juubi/Sasuke had, which at this points seems to be a new form of the rinnegan.  All of the argument over which state is more powerful, and what specifically it is call seems as asinine to me as arguing that the 3 tomoe sharing is actually the "true sharingan" and is much more powerful than MS.



Your presence was absent from the battlefield, over the years. Of course you wouldn't understand, looking in from the outside.



And bro, Sharingan came from Rinnegan. They don't share a common origin, technically. I think Sharingan is the form the Rinnegna takes once Yang and Yin are split.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Meh, I agree with Orochibuto.  I don't really see what all of the fuss is about, especially when we know that the Sharingan and Rinnegan share a common origin.  We know that the rinnegan is a stage of the sharingan, or that the Rinnegan is a dilution of the eye that Kaguya/Juubi/Sasuke had, which at this points seems to be a new form of the rinnegan.  All of the argument over which state is more powerful, and what specifically it is call seems as asinine to me as arguing that the 3 tomoe sharing is actually the "true sharingan" and is much more powerful than MS.



Its not really a common origin....rinnegan is the ultimate dojutsu while sharingan stems from it...

Its almost like saying me and my sons have the same origin...while technically true...they still stem from me so its not quite the same..


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Still waiting for a Susano'o cloaked in Amaterasu



I want Sasuke to wear Susano'o like body armor. How cool would that be?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> I want Sasuke to wear Susano'o like body armor. How cool would that be?


That would look stupid. 



Obitomo said:


> I'm just hoping that this sharinnegan eye Sasuke has evolves slowly into a full Rinnegan, I'd like it better if he had two full grown Rinnegan eyes.
> His current design gives me Ocular jutsu OCD.



Remember how Naruto said he feels like he can do anything? Sasuke's design was foreshadowed. Itachi's eyes will never be put down.:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> That would look stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember how Naruto said he feels like he can do anything? Sasuke's design was foreshadowed. Itachi's eyes will never be put down.:ignoramus



Naruto still has another power-up remaining (Yang Kurama, possibly all Bijuu), Sasuke will need another to match.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto still has another power-up remaining (Yang Kurama, possibly all Bijuu), Sasuke will need another to match.


Like this teleporting power isn't h4x enough. Now, Amaterasu will never miss.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

For chapter 675, I hope madara kill of 80% of the population on the planet.  And the rest becomes this


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Like this teleporting power isn't h4x enough. Now, Amaterasu will never miss.



Damn son. The combinations have so much potential. Fuckin' Rinnegan is too damn haxxed.


Damn you Kishimoto.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Damn son. The combinations have so much potential. Fuckin' Rinnegan is too damn haxxed.
> 
> 
> Damn you Kishimoto.



Thank God Shinra Tensei can blow away the flames....Even if its infused with Inyoton and Senjutsu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Thank God Shinra Tensei can blow away the flames....Even if its infused with Inyoton and Senjutsu.



Naruto doesn't possess such power.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> The Rinnegan lacks focus. When it was first introduced through Pain I dont like it because it felt like Kishi just tried to give it everything,without anything significantly cool. Human,animal,Asura & Naraka are garbage. Preta was so-so,only Deva and Outer possesses cool abilities.
> 
> The only cool Rinnegan abilities are: Shinra Tensei,Bansho Tennin, Chibaku Tensei,Rinne Tensei, Tengei Shisei, and Rinbo:Hengoku
> All Sharingan related abilities are cool to super cool:Tsukyomi,Amaterasu,Susanoo,Kamui,Kotoamatsukami,Izanagi,Izanami



Izanami is kinda ass my nig. Naraka path is the only path that would be garbage.

Don't think limbo is the pinnacle of rinnegan techs though. Madara want that other eye for a reason.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> The ability to revive the other proxies, shared-sight vision, soul rip, and lasers, are garbage?
> 
> You serious bro?



Im dead serious. Those things are no way as cool or unique as those sharingan stuff

You can give each of those two a side character and he could still be considered just normal jounin

While any of the sharingan abilities rock. Also they look better.

Invisible force cannot achieve the same visual effect as undying black flame


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Like this teleporting power isn't h4x enough. Now, Amaterasu will never miss.



He made Excalibur stab Madara while it was still in a rock. he shouldn't ever miss. I take back what I said About Naruto's Taijuu Kage Bushin. he is going to need that shit for cannon fodder if he and sasuke throw down now.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 22, 2014)

i think sasuke used time bubble to stab madara .....

like this... 

00:36

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClBST6UQ4KE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Izanami is kinda ass my nig. Naraka path is the only path that would be garbage.
> 
> Don't think limbo is the pinnacle of rinnegan techs though. Madara want that other eye for a reason.



Naraka's healing is epic. Asura Realm loss a piece of his freaking head, and it was still restored....





... ALONG WITH HIS CLOAK. :sanji


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Izanami is kinda ass my nig. Naraka path is the only path that would be garbage.
> 
> Don't think limbo is the pinnacle of rinnegan techs though. Madara want that other eye for a reason.



Izanami was not as strong as the others,but it is unique in its own way

Limbo was not as powerful as I had expected,but it is unique in its own way


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Im dead serious. Those things are no way as cool or unique as those sharingan stuff
> 
> You can give each of those two a side character and he could still be considered just normal jounin
> 
> ...



Except, when it is used to baby shake an entire village.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Omg. Could you imagine if Sasuke ability is a super kamui S/T jutsu and he gains the power to not only phase himself but phase other objects. It would basically allow him to bypass all defenses LMAO. So Say if orochimaru tries to block Susano-o Arrow with Hachimon Gate summoning. Sasuke could just make the gates phase and have the arrow go right through them to hit the target through the defense.

Basically he wouldn't of needed to stab Karin through the heart to accomplish his mission.



Klue said:


> Naruto doesn't possess such power.



I have a strong feeling he will.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Except, when it is used to baby shake an entire village.



Only because of its scale. Any jutsu would be awesome if performed on such scale


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> Its not really a common origin....rinnegan is the ultimate dojutsu while sharingan stems from it...
> 
> Its almost like saying me and my sons have the same origin...



Yes it is, even though the sharingan ultimately stems from the rinnegan and does not have its full powers based on what we've seen so far, ultimately its power comes from the same place hence a common origin.

Here's a metaphor.  Say that all of a sudden a plant has a set of mutations that allows it to conduct photosynthesis 4x as effeciently.  It passes this trait on to it's offspring, but say one of the mutations was deleterious in another respect and is selected against, but the other mutation is strongly selected for.  Now, if the original plant was still alive and so were its descendants and biologists wanted to see why these plants did photosynthesis so well they would be perfectly justified in theorizing that the mutations responsible for the change shared a common origin.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Except, when it is used to baby shake an entire village.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


>



Power was barely good enough to trump Danzou. Perfect Susano'o can take down Konoha, I'll give you that though.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


>



Just saying,had Sasuke decided to go to Konoha back then he would have been raped


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naraka's healing is epic. Asura Realm loss a piece of his freaking head, and it was still restored....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah that restoration power how could i overlook it. While typing my reply to dude i only had the whole interrogation thing in mind. 



dungsi27 said:


> Izanami was not as strong as the others,but it is unique in its own way


Yeah but it only work on butthurt, confused people. Wish it was more free in it's use.



> Limbo was not as powerful as I had expected,but it is unique in its own way


It's a bijuu smasher


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Damn son. The combinations have so much potential. Fuckin' Rinnegan is too damn haxxed.
> 
> 
> Damn you Kishimoto.



When I seen about the sage made the moon, I was like DBZ level   But the sage is a big disappointment far as power is concerns.ck   

Look at naruto/sasuke power, this is all the sage had to offer  

What we get:

 -magic tricks eyes and wannabe jedia body


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto still has another power-up remaining (Yang Kurama, possibly all Bijuu), Sasuke will need another to match.



Actually Naruto probably wont end up getting the bijuus or the other kurama. I think new jinchuuriki will be made kishi essentially created  away for naruto to have all the bijuu be whole while at the same time have the bijuu have their separte forms. I see no reason for kishi to break that.

i think naruto last power up will be the power of Ninshuu. He will connect his chakra to all of his allies and with teamwork he will surpass sasuke. We see how Each Bijuu can give their chakra to Naruto. Just Imagine if Naruto was able to each clan ability outside of elemental kekkei. Naruto would be able to combat each and every one of Sasuke Hax powers with unique abilities of his own. Hyuuga Byakugan, Nara Clan Yang Shadow bind, Yamanakas Yin Soul transfer, Chouji Yin/Yang Body size modification, Kiba and Shino synergy w/ their animals. Sakura Medical jutsu and chakra punches and knowledge. Hell even Sai's ability to create form from practically nothing with his ink release.

All will be capable with the power of Ninshuu and enhanced with the Sages Senjutsu Chakra Power.  The Rookie 9/ Konoha 12 abilities and traits seem like they were all meant to aid Naruto in his fight against Sasuke through Ninshuu. You just have to look at it from a big picture end game sort view.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

TRN said:


> When I seen about the sage made the moon, I was like DBZ level   But the sage is a big disappointment far as power is concerns.ck
> 
> Look at naruto/sasuke power, this is all the sage had to offer
> 
> ...



Madara is the one closest to the Sage's power, and he is being held back from using devastating jutsu such as a moon sized Chibaku Tensei.

Regardless, we'll probably see epic shit as the battle reaches its final stages. This chapter is the first of what will be many.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Yes it is, even though the sharingan ultimately stems from the rinnegan and does not have its full powers based on what we've seen so far, ultimately its power comes from the same place hence a common origin.
> 
> Here's a metaphor.  Say that all of a sudden a plant has a set of mutations that allows it to conduct photosynthesis 4x as effeciently.  It passes this trait on to it's offspring, but say one of the mutations was deleterious in another respect and is selected against, but the other mutation is strongly selected for.  Now, if the original plant was still alive and so were its descendants and biologists wanted to see why these plants did photosynthesis so well they would be perfectly justified in theorizing that the mutations responsible for the change shared a common origin.



I agree that they both have same origin to modify my original point (agree you were right about that) ....but rinnegan is the first and the original...so it may have same origins but you still gotta acknowledge sharingan owes its birth to the rinnegan while the reverse is not true....

Kinda what I meant with my sons analogy...


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Actually Naruto probably wont end up getting the bijuus or the other kurama. I think new jinchuuriki will be made kishi essentially created  away for naruto to have all the bijuu be whole while at the same time have the bijuu have their separte forms. I see no reason for kishi to break that.



You really think Kurama won't be made whole again?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Power was barely good enough to trump Danzou. Perfect Susano'o can take down Konoha, I'll give you that though.


Would have soloed the Gokage. 

Which the Rinnegan failed at doing.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Would have soloed the Gokage.
> 
> Which the Rinnegan failed at doing.




*Spoiler*: __ 



​



You lose.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> You really think Kurama won't be made whole again?



There really isnt a need. Im sure Naruto will find a way to give the 9 Chakra parts that he has a new form. I have a feeling kishi is going to ressurect a few people. Im sure Bee and Gaara will become their jinchuuriki again and each of the last Jinchuuriki that were killed and hunted down thanks to akatsuki will probably ressurected again and given new bodies as jinchuuriki. Naruto will be the ten tails a actual new Juubi after the previous one is destroyed.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Yeah but it only work on butthurt, confused people. Wish it was more free in it's use.


It was impractical indeed


blackguyinpinksuit said:


> It's a bijuu smasher



We already know that the effect of Limbo is only to create an invisible clone. The Bijus must have been hit with something else,like Shinra Tensei or something


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> We already know that the effect of Limbo is only to create an invisible clone. The Bijus must have been hit with something else,like Shinra Tensei or something



Nine Clones. 


Naw, I think Shinra Tensei + Limbo makes sense.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even close.:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Not even close.:ignoramus



Perfect Susano'o, not used to defeat Bijuu.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Not even close.:ignoramus


BlinkST, stop with the Sharingan wank. Seriously, its getting annoying now. The Rinnegan has repeatedly been called the strongest eye within the manga. The Sharingan TURNS into the Rinnegan. Madara never used the full power of the Rinnegan since he had a fake eyes and he never mastered the Rinnegan fully in the first place.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> We already know that the effect of Limbo is only to create an invisible clone. The Bijus must have been hit with something else,like Shinra Tensei or something



Maaaaybe but you can't fight what you can't see/sense or affect so the bijuu still didn't stand a chance!


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> BlinkST, stop with the Sharingan wank. Seriously, its getting annoying now. The Rinnegan has repeatedly been called the strongest eye within the manga. The Sharingan TURNS into the Rinnegan. Madara never used the full power of the Rinnegan since he had a fake eyes and he never mastered the Rinnegan fully in the first place.



The debate is over I agree...


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 22, 2014)

Seriously are people debating that Sharingan is better?
Do I need to remind you what Rinnegan can do?
ahem


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Definitely need Kishi to revisit _Limbo: Hengoku's_ first usage. Imagination is running wild now that I how what _Limbo_ functions.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 22, 2014)

I didnt read the spoiler but sasuke sounds quite haxxed with his new eye :ignoramus


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Apr 22, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Seriously are people debating that Sharingan is better?
> Do I need to remind you what Rinnegan can do?
> ahem



You mean, what Sharingans power - Susanoo can do? :ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> BlinkST, stop with the Sharingan wank. Seriously, its getting annoying now. The Rinnegan has repeatedly been called the strongest eye within the manga. The Sharingan TURNS into the Rinnegan. Madara never used the full power of the Rinnegan since he had a fake eyes and he never mastered the Rinnegan fully in the first place.



Thats funny. Why would you Think Madara could use the full power of the Mangekyo while an Edo tensei when he couldn't use the full power of the rinnegan. Your logic is flawed. Madara never achieved the Mangekyo true power.  Sharingan and Byakugan are at the bottom. We know beyond the Sharingan is the Rinnegan. But where in the world does Mangekyo come from. Its possible could be the power of the Four Higher Realms of the outer path. 

You need to respect the fact that both was stated that the Rinnegan is currently the strongest. But the mangekyo has also been just as powerful but hasnt been used to its true potential. So we dont know where the mangekyo full power is placed at. The plateu is unknown while the Rinnegan practically is.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> But where in the world does Mangekyo come from. Its possible could be the power of the Four Higher Realms of the outer path.



You can't be serious. 

Mangekyou comes after the Sharingan and before the Rinnegan, it was shown to us. You know, part of the Sharingan's natural progression.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Maaaaybe but you can't fight what you can't see/sense or affect so the bijuu still didn't stand a chance!



Say Konohamaru has Rinbo,I still doubt he would be much of a threat to those Bijus


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Perfect Susano'o, not used to defeat Bijuu.



Besides, PS can only destroy, not defeat. Gedo can only seal the Biju, not kill them.:ignoramus 



SuperSaiyanBro said:


> BlinkST, stop with the Sharingan wank. Seriously, its getting annoying now.


Then add me to ignore. You do not speak for everyone on this forum, and you are not required to read my posts. 

But you do anyhow, because you must bow in the presence of ST.:ignoramus 



SuperSaiyanBro said:


> The Rinnegan has repeatedly been called the strongest eye within the manga.


Show me where, "repeatedly".:ignoramus  



SuperSaiyanBro said:


> The Sharingan TURNS into the Rinnegan.


So the Sharingan can dress up like a Rinnegan, but it's still a Sharingan.:ignoramus  



SuperSaiyanBro said:


> Madara never used the full power of the Rinnegan since he had a fake eyes and he never mastered the Rinnegan fully in the first place.


5 Kage were too much for Rinnegan.:ignoramus


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Definitely need Kishi to revisit _Limbo: Hengoku's_ first usage. Imagination is running wild now that I how what _Limbo_ functions.



Agree with this...would love st to be involved...


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> Agree with this...would love st to be involved...



I think he placed his clone at the center, and released a massive Shinra Tensei that wrecked all of the Bijuu at once.

Multiple clones seem kinda lame, same with the idea that he rapidly hit one after the other with a single clone.


----------



## Obitomo (Apr 22, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> You mean, what Sharingans power - Susanoo can do? :ignoramus



Are you serious dude? This is what he was able to pull down from the sky with the usage of the Rinnegan, yes he used the Sharingan's power but even Madara, Kabuto and the sage have confirmed that the Sharingan was just a stepping stone to actually attaining the most powerful dojutsu known.

We do not know if there will be more powerful than Rinnegan, but with powers like soul tearing, shared vision, meteor pulling and mountain cutting the debate is won with Rinnegan.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> You can't be serious.
> 
> Mangekyou comes after the Sharingan and before the Rinnegan, it was shown to us. You know, part of the Sharingan's natural progression.



Yes. But it could very well be..... Byakugan then Mangekyo. Sharingan Then Rinnegan. Two halves of the story my friend. The legacy of Hagoromo and the brother. The Mangekyo Origins obviously don't lie within the Hagoromo side of the story.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think he placed his clone at the center, and released a massive Shinra Tensei that wrecked all of the Bijuu at once.
> 
> Multiple clones seem kinda lame, same with the idea that he rapidly hit one after the other with a single clone.



Yeah I love the shinra Tensei theory...multiple shadows feel like a naruto clone


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yes. But it could very well be..... Byakugan then Mangekyo. Sharingan Then Rinnegan. Two halves of the story my friend. The legacy of Hagoromo and the brother. The Mangekyo Origins obviously don't lie within the Hagoromo side of the story.




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Say Konohamaru has Rinbo,I still doubt he would be much of a threat to those Bijus



But he is fodder though so that's kinda unfair....i think you took my "stand no chance" statement to literally. Things like the amount and power of your chakra, skill, experience affects techniques and limbo should be no different.

Basically a top tier using limbo=top tier stompage. Moves like izanami on the other hand are situational to the extreme...very hard to fap over. I do support the whole ST blast thing just to clarify.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Not even close.:ignoramus



Still got ass raped by Hashirama. :ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



The Mangekyo was originally suppose to evolve from the Byakugan. Not the sharingan. . 

Seriously Yes i understand the chapter title is named Sasuke's Rinnegan. But i think his ability he is using will be from his Mangekyo. Main Reason being is we found out what his Rinnegan can do. It can see inside the world of Limbo. i wouldn't be surprised if Limbo is the Rinnegan doujutsu or the peculiur doujutsu that is unlocked as well. But thing is. Before the last pages are shown that Madara stilled hyped up and spoke highly of the Choku Tomoe Mangekyo. Which leads me to believe that Sasuke might also be simultaneously using the power of his Mangekyo this chapter. Details will be cleared up either this chapter or the next. I bet if Sasuke is revealed to be using Mangekyo in the next few chapters Im sure it will be Kabuto to be the one to explaining everything on how he unlocked the key to achieving the Uchiha Clan true potential and the truth behind everything.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Still got ass raped by Hashirama. :ignoramus


That was a stalemate


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Still got ass raped by Hashirama. :ignoramus



Thats why Itachi says Madara is a failure and did not live up to the Uchiha clans true potential. Fact. Its probably why Madara couldn't control Hashirama/Ashura Senju power which is why he wont use the Rnnegan to its true potential or power much less realize the true power of the mangekyo.

Rinnegan Most likely is the power over the 6 realms of Desire and its outer path powers are powers over life and death. We can see that with Naruto and Sasuke. Sasuke Has the power of death while Naruto has the power of life.

Mangekyo will be revealed to be power over the 4 high noble realms. and its outer path power/ability will be the power of destruction and creation. 

Everything will soon fall into place.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> But he is fodder though so that's kinda unfair....i think you took my "stand no chance" statement to literally. Things like the amount and power of your chakra, skill, experience affects techniques and limbo should be no different.


We are discussing individual jutsu here I believe its fair. You give Konohamaru Amaterasu and he will start to kick some a**


blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Basically a top tier using limbo=top tier stompage. Moves like izanami on the other hand are situational to the extreme...very hard to fap over. I do support the whole ST blast thing just to clarify.



Yes I know Izanami sucks in terms of efficiency,but its merit is in its uniqueness,which many of the Rinnegan abilities lack.

Kamui>Rinbo


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Definitely need Kishi to revisit _Limbo: Hengoku's_ first usage. Imagination is running wild now that I how what _Limbo_ functions.



We still don't know how Limbo made Sasuke helpless.:sanji

It would make sense if Limbo could use jutsu.



BlinkST said:


> That was a stalemate



Everyone says Madara lost, even Madara.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Everyone says Madara lost, even Madara.


After seeing what happened, it's not as simple as saying who "lost" or not.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *We still don't know how Limbo made Sasuke helpless.:sanji
> *
> It would make sense if Limbo could use jutsu.
> 
> ...



*Shadow Madara likes to wrestle as much as dancing*


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> We are discussing individual jutsu here I believe its fair. You give Konohamaru Amaterasu and he will start to kick some a**


Konohamaru does not even have the reactions or speed to avoid any high tier killing him before using it though . Anyone can beat up low mid tiers with top tier jutsu(limbo clone breaking someones neck for instance).




> Yes I know Izanami sucks in terms of efficiency,but its merit is in its uniqueness,which many of the Rinnegan abilities lack.
> 
> Kamui>Rinbo


How many abilities turn you into a cyborg? Or give you 6 way vision? Or steal souls or summon multiple summons without contracts? Izanami uniqueness is that it is a real convenient genjutsu.

As for kamui being better linbo that may go for obito's version(though i think limbo is better because it can't be hit and cause harm while obito just can't be hit) but certainly not kakashi's it is too limited.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Grendel said:


> Yeah I love the shinra Tensei theory...multiple shadows feel like a naruto clone



Actually I feel multiple shadows to be the best option IMO. Because it would show that limit to his capabilities inside that realm being restricted to physical attacks. Perhaps with more power he should be able to use ninjutsu as well or some type of form like he goes in their himself he can use ninjutsu. But him making multiple weaker copies would make sense and fly nicely as well. You also got to realize that It was strong enough to Stop a blow from Juubi Sage Naruto. And We know how strong Naruto is. Naruto hit him sooo hard that the stick broke. So its quite clear Madara might be able to use it at different levels of strength and divide its strength among st copies. Much like how Ino and Shikamaru are stronger if they concentrate their power one target.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 22, 2014)

How does Limbo functions?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> How does Limbo functions?


It sends out a "shadow clone" that can attack people, but it's invisible. 

It's basically somewhere between Naruto's frog katas and Pain's lantern jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> How does Limbo functions?



Creates a copy of the user in a separate dimension called "_Limbo_." The copy cannot be seen without the Rinnegan, sensed without Rikudou's Senjutsu, or harmed without Rikudou's Sage Chakra.

In other words, you have a copy of the caster that the opponent cannot interact with under normal means, free to do as it pleases for a limited amount of time, at which point it must return to the body of the caster.

Weird but crazy haxxed.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> It sends out a "shadow clone" that can attack people, but it's invisible.
> 
> It's basically somewhere between Naruto's frog katas and Pain's lantern jutsu.



Shadow clone as in Naruto's shadow clone technique?

Edit: oh I see now, when sasuke gets this he'll be crazy haxxed


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Shadow clone as in Naruto's shadow clone technique?


No; did you read the spoilers? 

It's referred to as a "shadow" and a "clone". It creates another copy of the user in what's called the "Limbo" world, where the copy can attack enemies, but they can't attack it unless they have Senjutsu. It then returns to their body after a few seconds.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Konohamaru does not even have the reactions or speed to avoid any high tier killing him before using it though . Anyone can beat up low mid tiers with top tier jutsu(limbo clone breaking someones neck for instance).


Konohamaru had the reaction & speed to ransengan a Peins path. Id said hes pretty good


blackguyinpinksuit said:


> How many abilities turn you into a cyborg? Or give you 6 way vision? Or steal souls or summon multiple summons without contracts? Izanami uniqueness is that it is a real convenient genjutsu.


The cyborg thing is not different from normal armor & weapons. 6 way vision sucks compared to what Byakyugan & Sharingan can do.Sumons are too mainstream & there are several jutsus which can steal soul


blackguyinpinksuit said:


> As for kamui being better linbo that may go for obito's version(though i think limbo is better because it can't be hit and cause harm while obito just can't be hit) but certainly not kakashi's it is too limited.



Only because Kakashis sharingan was goin blind


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Shadow clone as in Naruto's shadow clone technique?



No, it's literally another Madara. An exact _shadow_ copy. It can take damage, as it blocked Naruto's black rod smash attack on the third page.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> *Shadow Madara likes to wrestle as much as dancing*



Nothing new

It doesn't look like Sasuke was held like that.



BlinkST said:


> After seeing what happened, it's not as simple as saying who "lost" or not.



We saw what happened, though. Madara tried to fight and then lost. 
There's a small chance things happened a little differently, the avenue you're taking. However the facts at the moment don't support that view.

So we should take the word of the two guys who actually took part in the battle: Madara just lost.


----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 22, 2014)

I can totally see Madara using Limbo on Mito behind Hashirama's back if he had the Rinnegan way back then.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Nothing new
> 
> It doesn't look like Sasuke was held like that.



Some other ability must be at play. This along with what happened with the Bijuu, doesn't quite make sense to me.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> How does Limbo functions?



Think about it like Ino Yamanaka clans jutsu and Dan's Ghost jutsu except that Madara has more control over it. Instead of possessing the body or object Madara can instead use his Spirit Shadow Self to inflict physical concussive damage or restriction on a person for a limited amount of time before the spirit shadow version must return to the body to recharge. 

I myself think Black Zetsu is probably a variant of limbo as well as their possibly might be another version of limbo as well. I think BZ is Madara spirit self pull out of limbo but since it doesnt have strong life force it cant support its true form. Which is why it must cling to physical energies like a parasite.While it cant spiritually possess someone it can cling to their physical body and bind and control their movements physically. Think of it like Shikamaru nara clan but a stronger form. Shikamaru can control people with his shadow in a similar fashion binding and controlling their physical movements. The Technique is very similar and seems to share alot of principles with alot of other techniques.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Some other ability must be at play. This along with what happened with the Bijuu, doesn't quite make sense to me.



Could be Susanoos hand?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Could be Susanoos hand?



Probably the best bet, I think.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Konohamaru had the reaction & speed to ransengan a Peins path. Id said hes pretty good


The plot was way too thick in that instance. Grown Jonins getting terrorized by the path yet a genin with a half assed clone feint taking it down? That was not legit just kishi BS. Either way the feat is not good enough to stop him from getting mashed by people like tsunade and A anyway.



> The cyborg thing is not different from normal armor & weapons. 6 way vision sucks compared to what Byakyugan & Sharingan can do.Sumons are too mainstream & there are several jutsus which can steal soul


Laser cannons, six arms and three faces is beyond just normal weaponry. 
More like six way vision is just different than what byakugan and sharingan can do. Pre-cog and 360 degree telescope vision is not leagues ahead of security camera vision nor was it implied to be. Also animal realm summons can serve as extra fields of vision .
Only other jutsu i know that can soul steal is RDS and gedo mazo's dragon(but that is related to the rinnegan though). Any other soulfuck jutsus?




> Only because Kakashis sharingan was goin blind


Nah it's because it can only suck up things and spit them out. I mean it's good but compare to a second self which is invincible aside god tier power ups? Kakashi kamui would need a upgrade to compete.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Nothing new
> 
> *It doesn't look like Sasuke was held like that.*
> 
> ...



*How about this one.*




It makes since why Madara used the sword since Senjutsu Sage Chakra can work on the limbo clone While Physical attacks have absolutely no effect.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> We saw what happened, though. Madara tried to fight and then lost.
> There's a small chance things happened a little differently, the avenue you're taking. However the facts at the moment don't support that view.



That speech is a little _casual_ for someone who "lost", so I don't think it's as simple as saying he "lost", when we don't even know everything that happened that night. For me, it makes about as much sense as saying Sasuke "won" his fight with Bee. 

This discussion stemmed from Susano'o and Shinsusenju, anyway.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> *How about this one.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sasuke's entire body is stiff, he can't move a single muscle. He even dropped his sword.

On second thought, I don't think Susano'o's hand explains it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

am I the only one sad with the fact that we got too many spoiler pages and now we have almost no chapter left to wait, and this will last like two weeks? ;-;


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> am I the only one sad with the fact that we got too many spoiler pages and now we have almost no chapter left to wait, and this will last like two weeks? ;-;



Sucks balls, but least its an awesome freaking chapter. And we'll probably receive an early chapter next Friday anyway.

For me, everything rides on the cliff hanger. Hoping for something really awesome. An event which will leave me dying for the next release.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm not. I'm ready 4 war.:ignoramus


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 22, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Still got ass raped by Hashirama. :ignoramus



You mean Hashirama barely won and Madara was in better state than him until the final blow even though Hashi had insta regen :3 

(not taking away from the win, just being honest)


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

I wonder if Madara still has access to Susano which he should.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I wonder if Madara still has access to Susano which he should.



See no reason why he would lose powers. Kishi can't avoid Susano'o forever.

Mecha battle will come.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 22, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I wonder if Madara still has access to Susano which he should.



Don't see why not.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's entire body is stiff, he can't move a single muscle. He even dropped his sword.
> 
> On second thought, I don't think Susano'o's hand explains it.



Very true but sasuke is just dangeling their. Since Physical attacks have no effects meaning he cant just use his hands and just wiggle out and move means he practically stuck their without motion. I think that situation is just a situation where sasuke was completely stuck on and had zero options. Also since its His Yin Form I see no reason why Madara couldn't change his form to trap sasuke and hold him in place like it was a genjutsu.


----------



## Default (Apr 22, 2014)

Dat Itachi left eye 

Seriously tho, what was sauce using, st or izanagi?


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's entire body is stiff, he can't move a single muscle. He even dropped his sword.
> 
> On second thought, I don't think Susano'o's hand explains it.



Me too, if it was something restraining him physically at least we should have seen him struggling.Must be something else


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sucks balls, but least its an awesome freaking chapter. And we'll probably receive an early chapter next Friday anyway.
> 
> For me, everything rides on the cliff hanger. Hoping for something really awesome. An event which will leave me dying for the next release.



Yeah, hopefully the cliffhanger will be a nonsensical mindfuck so I can see people rage.  Come on Kishi you know you want to.  You could make Sasuke's new power be the Sage's brother's power, who is actually a redhead, byakugan toting Jiraiya with a Sharingan on his forehead, or something.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> am I the only one sad with the fact that we got too many spoiler pages and now we have almost no chapter left to wait, and this will last like two weeks? ;-;



Don't we get the next chapter early >_>. This chapter should be on time while the next one has a high chance of early release normally. Then we wont get a chapter till like the 14th


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Default said:


> Dat Itachi left eye
> 
> Seriously tho, what was sauce using, st or izanagi?



Rinnegan's Hiraishin.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I wonder if Madara still has access to Susano which he should.



He probably still has it,but I dont see the need for Susanoo when Sasuke could do whatever he was doing in this chapter


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Yeah, hopefully the cliffhanger will be a nonsensical mindfuck so I can see people rage.  Come on Kishi you know you want to.  You could make Sasuke's new power be the Sage's brother's power, who is actually a redhead, byakugan toting Jiraiya with a Sharingan on his forehead, or something.



Lol, do not want.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> He probably still has it,but I dont see the need for Susanoo when Sasuke could do whatever he was doing in this chapter


Wonder if Sasuke could actually separate Madara from Susano'o


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Wonder if Sasuke could actually separate Madara from Susano'o



With Rinnegan power, anything is possible. :ignoramus


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

I want to see old rinnegan abilities and Susano back in affect.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Wonder if Sasuke could actually separate Madara from Susano'o



If Gaara could yank him our pretty sure Sauce can port him out.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I want to see old rinnegan abilities and Susano back in affect.



You rather see recycled powers instead of new abilities?


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, do not want.



Don't lie to me Klue.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 22, 2014)

Rinnegan the new hashi dna


----------



## MS81 (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, do not want.



But we need to know about rikudo's brother.


----------



## Default (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan's Hiraishin.



>rinnegan can revive people
>rinnegan has hiraishin now

are you implying that dat Tobirama is a rineganless Rikudo?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> With Rinnegan power, anything is possible. :ignoramus



Actually.

*With Rinnegan & Mangekeyo anything is possible.*


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

MS81 said:


> But we need to know about rikudo's brother.



There is time for that after the war, when Sasuke reads .


**_cough, cough_**


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Tablet is irrelevant after Hagoromo sat Sasuke on his lap and told him a bedtime story.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Actually.
> 
> *With Rinnegan & Mangekeyo anything is possible.*



Mangekyou is just a premature Rinnegan.



BlinkST said:


> That speech is a little _casual_ for someone who "lost", so I don't think it's as simple as saying he "lost", when we don't even know everything that happened that night. For me, it makes about as much sense as saying Sasuke "won" his fight with Bee.
> 
> This discussion stemmed from Susano'o and Shinsusenju, anyway.



Except no-one bragged about how Sasuke beat B when they realised the situation.

When I said there's a little wiggle room for your approach, the page you posted was that wiggle room. However it wasn't anything too definitive. For instance: why not come back and finish Hashirama off?


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Tablet is irrelevant after Hagoromo sat Sasuke on his lap and told him a bedtime story.



Presumably told him the same thing he told Naruto.

Tablet still holds key information. Ye deny this?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> You rather see recycled powers instead of new abilities?



I want to see a combination of new and old.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Default said:


> >rinnegan can revive people
> >rinnegan has hiraishin now
> 
> are you implying that dat Tobirama is a rineganless Rikudo?



Damn son, you just blew my mind. :sanji


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Mangekyou is just a premature Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be afraid to believe Munboy. Its not too late. Mangekyo is in its own league. Just like the Rinnegan is in its own. With both powers One could potentially surpass Those who would dear call themselves a god in Narutoverse.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sucks balls, but least its an awesome freaking chapter. And we'll probably receive an early chapter next Friday anyway.
> 
> For me, everything rides on the cliff hanger. Hoping for something really awesome. An event which will leave me dying for the next release.


im hoping for a new transformation on Sasuke's end


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> im hoping for a new transformation on Sasuke's end



Sounds like something to save for later. 

Time for Madara to obtain that other Rinnegan. 



He needs it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

Default said:


> >rinnegan can revive people
> >rinnegan has hiraishin now
> 
> are you implying that dat Tobirama is a rineganless Rikudo?


and they actually look similar


----------



## Default (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Damn son, you just blew my mind. :sanji



>rinnegan has limbo, dat Tobirama creates shadow clones 
>rinnegan's weakness is dat taijutsu
>Tobirama probably created 8 gates aswell, thats why Madara cant flim fly the might Gai.

Tobirama is too stronk for this manga 



Jeαnne said:


> and they actually look similar



white hair, pimp suit, confirmed


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Actually in real life scientist have come up with calculations to manipulate gravity and space time in theory. So kishi could easily just pick a theory and make it into fiction with a visible representation. There is a difference between laws of nature and its formulas and fixing the worlds problem of love,understanding, hatred and peace. All those things have no real formula for them as they are all random and based on individual experienced governed by their individual free-will. There is no theory known to man to fix that solution. So a fix it all button wouldn't really work in real life or fiction unless you just want to have a button leaving everyone with questions on how it works why it works and all that good stuff.



Except I doubt Rikudou Sennin knew the formulas of gravity, do you honestly think Rikudou Sennin knew the formulas to bend gravity with a wave of his hand when he created Shinra Tensei according your theory?

What about Izanagi, under that logic then the user would have to imagine detail by detail every single part of the body to be able to be reborn.

This is why it is called reality warping, it bends reality.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kaguya also had the Byakugan, does this mean the Byakugan is greater than the Rinnegan Orochibuto? The manga and databooks go several times over to say the Rinnegan is the strongest of the three eyes. Kaguya possessing a dual dojutsu doesn't change that.
> 
> Even Sasuke gained the Rinnegan, a unique one to him true, but the Rinnegan nonetheless and we see the Sharingan evolve into the Rinnegan in the story. Nothing in the manga makes Rinnegan inferior to Sharingan.



This is differnet Saiya, her Byakugan was just Byakugan.

The eye that I thought was a Sharingan was the single eye that Juubi itself has, it had both Rinnegan and Sharingan patterns and was the eye used for Mugen Tsukuyomi.

So if Kaguya's single eye was the Sharingan then I had every reason to think the Sharingan was superior to the Rinnegan, because it was the eye of the Juubi itself, the one that had the patterns of both eyes, the eye of the most powerful character in the manga and the eye used to cast Mugen Tsukuyomi.

As for the Byakugan no, however if lets say Kaguya was revealed to have a Byakugan in her belly that had both the Sharingan, Rinnegan and Byakugan patterns at the same time, was the secret eye of Juubi and could use a technique stronger than Mugen Tsukuyomi and that eye was Byakugan then yes Byakugan would be the strongest eye.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's entire body is stiff, he can't move a single muscle. He even dropped his sword.
> 
> On second thought, I don't think Susano'o's hand explains it.



Mokuton roots, perhaps? 

Or hell, maybe Asura realm tentacles like what Nagato did with Bee now that I think about it. 



Klue said:


> You rather see recycled powers instead of new abilities?



No, but seeing them not lose relevance is nice to. Especially in situations where they'd be useful.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Mokuton roots, perhaps?
> 
> Or hell, maybe Asura realm tentacles like what Nagato did with Bee now that I think about it.



Asura Realms works well here. 




LazyWaka said:


> No, but seeing them not lose relevance is nice to. Especially in situations where they'd be useful.



True, good point.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> *Except I doubt Rikudou Sennin knew the formulas of gravity, do you honestly think Rikudou Sennin knew the formulas to bend gravity with a wave of his hand when he created Shinra Tensei according your theory?
> 
> What about Izanagi, under that logic then the user would have to imagine detail by detail every single part of the body to be able to be reborn.
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't he. Hagoromo has demonstrated that his knowledge is grand and vast when he spoke to naruto and Sasuke. There no reason not to think Hagoromo isnt a genius as well to know such things.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Why wouldn't he. Hagoromo has demonstrated that his knowledge is grand and vast when he spoke to naruto and Sasuke. There no reason not to think Hagoromo isnt a genius as well to know such things.



Dude they were midddle ages people..... Hagoromo may have attained great knowlegement given his permanence in the world at least enough to learn from it and different cultures but I doubt he knew it by the time he learned Banbutsu No Sozo, he was basically a middle ages king.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 22, 2014)

Why do you always add the No that shouldn't be there Orochibuto? Creation of of all things?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

Where am I adding a no?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Dude they were midddle ages people..... Hagoromo may have attained great knowlegement given his permanence in the world at least enough to learn from it and different cultures but I doubt he knew it by the time he learned Banbutsu No Sozo, he was basically a middle ages king.



Scientist today are still baffled about how the egyptions made the pyramids. Kaguya is from a distant land and was hinted to be alienish. Who knows what knowledge Kaguyas people had  to their disposal. If Tobirama can figure out how to Bend space and time with hirashin. Hagoromo should atleast know the foundation of laws to manipulate nature, gravity and spacetime and go beyond the existence of life and death. Its obvious Hagoromo and His brother and Kaguya and Indra were most likely geniuses amongst the world. Ashura while probably not as smart was probably wasnt the dumb ass he was painted out to be much like naruto. Just learns a different way.

So im confused why its soo hard for you to believe Hagoromo wasnt a genius especially when naruto met him he was painted out as such.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 22, 2014)

Banbutsu Souzou, Orochibuto.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 22, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Banbutsu Souzou, Orochibuto.



I know you can create things with Banbutsu Souzou dude, what I am debating is C's point that apparently you need to know exactly how whatever you are creating will work to the finest detail, if this was the case then nobody would be able to do for example Izanami (which is a subset of BBS) since the user would have to imagine every single part of their body including organs, neurons, etc.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> am I the only one sad with the fact that we got too many spoiler pages and now we have almost no chapter left to wait, and this will last like two weeks? ;-;



We still got about half a chapter to go. Hopefully something major occurs at the remaining pages

I hope we get the explanation for Sasukes new power this chapter though I mean we have discussed about it pretty intensely already it would only be 2 weeks of repeated speculation if we dont.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

Shoutout to ST.:ignoramus



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Except no-one bragged about how Sasuke beat B when they realised the situation.



And almost no one knew Madara survived, and whether or not he "lost" is a matter of _opinion_, plainly speaking, depending on what that "battle" was _really_ about. Hashirama believed in the _village system_; Madara believed in _MT_. This is not a "manga fact" thing.  



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> When I said there's a little wiggle room for your approach, the page you posted was that wiggle room. However it wasn't anything too definitive. For instance: why not come back and finish Hashirama off?


Exactly. Wait until all the dishes are on the table before you decide what doesn't taste good.:ignoramus


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 22, 2014)

Madara lost then he hid in a cave until he died.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

No, Madara was making preparations to save the dying patient.:ignoramus


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> No, Madara was making preparations to save the dying patient.:ignoramus


Madara admitted he lost. He freely admitted Hashirama was stronger.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I know you can create things with Banbutsu Souzou dude, what I am debating is C's point that apparently you need to know exactly how whatever you are creating will work to the finest detail, if this was the case then nobody would be able to do for example Izanami (which is a subset of BBS) since the user would have to imagine every single part of their body including organs, neurons, etc.



If do you think you can create a rocket engine by just imagining its shape and form and everything will work out fine. You might be able to create a replica of rocket engine but it wont work unless you have the knowledge to imagine the mechanics on how it operates.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I know you can create things with Banbutsu Souzou dude, what I am debating is C's point that apparently you need to know exactly how whatever you are creating will work to the finest detail, if this was the case then nobody would be able to do for example Izanami (which is a subset of BBS) since the user would have to imagine every single part of their body including organs, neurons, etc.


man i think that they meant just the way you wrote it in japanese


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyanBro said:


> Madara admitted he lost. He freely admitted Hashirama was stronger.


I'm sure he did, on Tumblr somewhere.:ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> We still got about half a chapter to go. Hopefully something major occurs at the remaining pages
> 
> I hope we get the explanation for Sasukes new power this chapter though I mean we have discussed about it pretty intensely already it would only be 2 weeks of repeated speculation if we dont.


there are like only 4 pages lacking no?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I'm sure he did, on Tumblr somewhere.:ignoramus


He did it several times in the manga BlinkST. Stop reading through Uchiha goggles, you know this is right. Madara throughout the battle with the Kages freely bragged he was number 2 to Hashirama in power and how disappointed the Kages couldn't live up even five on one. 

Your 'bragging truth' is nothing but bullshit.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I know you can create things with Banbutsu Souzou dude, what I am debating is C's point that apparently you need to know exactly how whatever you are creating will work to the finest detail, if this was the case then nobody would be able to do for example Izanami (which is a subset of BBS) since the user would have to imagine every single part of their body including organs, neurons, etc.


I'm just telling you there isn't a _"no"_ in between Banbutsu Souzou. Nothing more.

That's what the other guy was talking' about.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyanBro said:


> He did it several times in the manga BlinkST.


I'm sure he did, SuperSaiyanBro.:ignoramus  



SuperSaiyanBro said:


> Stop reading through Uchiha goggles, you know this is right.


Of course I do.:ignoramus  



SuperSaiyanBro said:


> Madara throughout the battle with the Kages freely bragged he was number 2 to Hashirama in power and how disappointed the Kages couldn't live up even five on one.


No he didn't.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> there are like only 4 pages lacking no?



Yeah, So hopefully when Magabird release the spoilers they'll be good enough to release all of the last 4 pages before they trans.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He did it several times in the manga BlinkST. Stop reading through Uchiha goggles, you know this is right. Madara throughout the battle with the Kages freely bragged he was number 2 to Hashirama in power and how disappointed the Kages couldn't live up even five on one.
> 
> Your 'bragging truth' is nothing but bullshit.



Hashirama won the battle but Uchiha Madara won the war.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2014)

Maybe the chapter will end with Sasuke being able to see someone's else chakra inside Madara, hinting at Kaguya's influence.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> there are like only 4 pages lacking no?



My bad just rechecked it. Damn Im afraid there is not enough panels to explain Sasukes ability then


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 22, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Where am I adding a no?



You are calling it Banbutsu No Sozo

The No isn't in the name :3 It's just Banbutsu Sōzō


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> My bad just rechecked it. Damn Im afraid there is not enough panels to explain Sasukes ability then


But still enough to name it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> My bad just rechecked it. Damn Im afraid there is not enough panels to explain Sasukes ability then


if we get a name it will be a lot


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Maybe the chapter will end with Sasuke being able to see someone's else chakra inside Madara, hinting at Kaguya's influence.



Lame cliff hanger. Want Madara's left Rinnegan.


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Hashirama won the battle but Uchiha Madara won the war.



Nope, Hashirama owned Madara this whole situation is Minatos fuckup.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> *With Rinnegan & Mangekeyo anything is possible.*



How can anyone not be deeply moved by that scene with the two of them walking and talking?


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> if we get a name it will be a lot





If Kishi's planning on making it a Sharingan/Shinto themed power, it would be cool to see him name it after the three "original" kami of creation the zōka sanshin.

So this power could be like, the "perfect" izanagi version Takamimusibi or high creation.  

Then maybe when he gets the other eye he could unlock Kamimusubi, or divine creation, which could be like a perfected izanami with no way out.  

The combining the two he could unlock the "creating form from nothing" part of Banbutsu Sōzō, and have it be called Amenominakanushi who is the central master, original creator god, and first Kami of Shinto.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 22, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Nope, Hashirama owned Madara this whole situation is Minatos fuckup.



hashirama's fuck up. thats where it started

actually none of them are to blame, madara was just that fucking nice


----------



## MS81 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hope to read this right now.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 22, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> How can anyone not be deeply moved by that scene with the two of them walking and talking?



Very touching foreshadowing on the representation of Sasuke power indeed. It now makes sense why Sasuke has been said to surpass Nagato, Madara, and Itachi in their respective fields. Sasuke ascension requires him to eclipse them all.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 22, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> But still enough to name it.





Jeαnne said:


> if we get a name it will be a lot



Minato will make a return & name it


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Madara gains his other Rinnegan, Sasuke's right eye exceeds EMS. :ignoramus


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara gains his other Rinnegan, Sasuke's right eye exceeds EMS. :ignoramus



madara getting his rinnegan has to come in style tho. for example black zetsu teleporting obito next to madara, and madara snatching that shit from his head than disposing him


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> madara getting his rinnegan has to come in style tho. for example black zetsu teleporting obito next to madara, and madara snatching that shit from his head than disposing him



Naw son. I want Madara to do it all himself, even without Kakashi. 


Feel me?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara gains his other Rinnegan, Sasuke's right eye exceeds EMS. :ignoramus



Sasuke's One Rinnegan = Madara's Double-Eyed Rinnegan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> If Kishi's planning on making it a Sharingan/Shinto themed power, it would be cool to see him name it after the three "original" kami of creation the zōka sanshin.
> 
> So this power could be like, the "perfect" izanagi version Takamimusibi or high creation.
> 
> ...


YESSSS, zoka sanshin! i have been saying the same, would be so cool

they are the only kotoamatsukamis lacking


maybe each ring of the eye is supposed to represent one of the tree, and they stay gone while being used


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke's One Rinnegan = Madara's Double-Eyed Rinnegan.




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naw son. I want Madara to do it all himself, even without Kakashi.
> 
> 
> Feel me?



bro i just wana see madara pulling that eye out his socket personally. idc how obito or madara get to eachother, i just wana see that shit


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 23, 2014)

I wonder if we will get some panels about the others though. Minato is still no where to be seen,Obito & Sakura are probably not yet back from Kamuiland, Lee may be too busy caring for Guy,I dont see Gaara having anything to contribute,but Kakashi definitely can be useful

And there is also Tenten


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> bro i just wana see madara pulling that eye out his socket personally. idc how obito or madara get to eachother, i just wana see that shit



Want to settle the score with the Obito fans, huh?


----------



## Krippy (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara gains his other Rinnegan, Sasuke's right eye exceeds EMS. :ignoramus



His red rinnegan is already above the purple ones :ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> I wonder if we will get some panels about the others though. Minato is still no where to be seen,Obito & Sakura are probably not yet back from Kamuiland, Lee may be too busy caring for Guy,I dont see Gaara having anything to contribute,but Kakashi definitely can be useful
> 
> And there is also Tenten



Damn. No shout out for Killer Bee?


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2014)

I can see Sasuke temporarily losing his left eye.That would add some needed tension to the fight.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2014)

I wonder if kishi will make Kaguya take over madara at some point to make this fight even longer.  

****
did madara use his "Shadow" self to defeat Tobirama and Sasuke the last time?


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

vered said:


> I can see Sasuke temporarily losing his left eye.That would add some needed tension to the fight.



NOOOOOOOO. Do not want. 

The more Rinnegans on the battlefield, the greater the chance we'll see new haxxed jutsu.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 23, 2014)

vered said:


> I can see Sasuke temporarily losing his left eye.That would add some needed tension to the fight.



That would be nice, if it happens. 

But I doubt it. Mostly likely, Madara will be beaten back, and he will succumb to Kaguya;s influence.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 23, 2014)

If Sasuke loses his eye then he going too get the eye that Obito has so it doesn't really matter either way.

Madara is getting a left Rinnegan eye either the one Obito has or Sasuke's new Rinnegan he's going too get a full set.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 23, 2014)

Betting Kaguya's limbo shows up


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarry said:


> That would be nice, if it happens.
> 
> But I doubt it. Mostly likely, Madara will be beaten back, and he will succumb to Kaguya;s influence.



I think he is a bit more focused on obtaining his eye. If he fails to acquire Sasuke's - assuming he makes another attempt - I'm sure he try to enter Obito's Kamui space.

Regardless, he needs a second eye.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

vered said:


> I can see Sasuke temporarily losing his left eye.That would add some needed tension to the fight.


i think its too early for this to happen

but it would be funny if Madara actually managed to steal it only to see that the tomoes are gone

i mean, i really think that the tomoes are coming from inside of Sasuke, from the power that Rikudou gave him

its like with Naruto's cloak, the tomoes appearing in the back, the difference is that they are appearing in the eye


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If Sasuke loses his eye then he going too get the eye that Obito has so it doesn't really matter either way.
> 
> Madara is getting a left Rinnegan eye either the one Obito has or Sasuke's new Rinnegan he's going too get a full set.



I can't imagine Sasuke will lose Itachi's eye, right after it received a significant increase in power.

Sakura and Obito better not troll Madara. I might rage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

also, it would be kinda random to have Madara changing his mind twice like that, because he is considering going after Obito's rinnegan already

what could happen is Obito troll Madara once again, then Madara finally steals Sasuke's eye, and Obito transplants Madara's rinnegan to Sasuke.

It would kind of parallel what happened to Naruto, he lost the yang kyuubi to Madara and got yin kyuubi from Obito


either way, if Sasuke loose his eye, he will be getting another one, and it could actually advance even more, because we dont know what is supposed to happen when you lay rinnegan over rinnegan. Madara and Sasuke are rinnegan hosts in the same way that Sasuke and Itachi were EMS hosts, it could mean a new power up.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2014)

Again with the losing eye? 

Do tell how Madara is going to accomplish that when he can't even react to what Sasuke is doing.

If you want tension 100 other things can happen that don't involve someone losing an eye or a limb.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2014)

Sasuke losing his eye ten minutes after he gets it is laughable.

If Madara decides to go after it instead of his own its obviously just PiS to keep him underpowered, keep Obito alive, and further hype Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> also, it would be kinda random to have Madara changing his mind twice like that, because he is considering going after Obito's rinnegan already



In takL's translation, I don't think he was clear (the second time). Seems as if he decided that he needed the other eye, which is probably a sign that he will retrieve it.


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i think its too early for this to happen
> 
> but it would be funny if Madara actually managed to steal it only to see that the tomoes are gone
> 
> ...



I actually think there is a chance those tomeos are what Hagoromo wears as a necklace.
I wonder if Sasuke will get the actual necklace which is supposed to be the third treasure  Yasakani no Magatama.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2014)

It doesn't matter what Madara says or decides.

Sasuke's tech will troll him hard, so he should just give up and go after Obito.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

vered said:


> I actually think there is a chance those tomeos are what Hagoromo wears as a necklace.
> I wonder if Sasuke will get the actual necklace which is supposed to be the third treasure  Yasakani no Magatama.



I assumed the Yasaka Magatama the Susano'o uses, represented the third treasure.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think he is a bit more focused on obtaining his eye. If he fails to acquire Sasuke's - assuming he makes another attempt - I'm sure he try to enter Obito's Kamui space.
> 
> Regardless, he needs a second eye.



I am thinking he'll get from Obito. Obito already fulfilled his redemption by helping Naruto and disobeying Madara.

Sasuke is still 'fresh from the updgrade' to lose eye, i'd say


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarry said:


> I am thinking he'll get from Obito. Obito already fulfilled his redemption by helping Naruto and disobeying Madara.
> 
> Sasuke is still 'fresh from the updgrade' to lose eye, i'd say



Agreed.

How do you think he will make his way to the Kamui space? Use Kakashi or reveal a new ability?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 23, 2014)

New Folder said:


> I wonder if kishi will make Kaguya take over madara at some point to make this fight even longer.
> 
> ****
> did madara use his "Shadow" self to defeat Tobirama and Sasuke the last time?


probably he did it to grab Sasuke.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2014)

You know it is quite funny. 

There's all these comments about Sasuke losing his eye (yeah like THAT'LL happen) and Madara getting his Rinnegan from Obito and yet even with all these theories, people haven't thought of Madara possibly gaining another eye from somewhere else. Kaguya herself has a Rinnegan, there are chances of Madara having another one grown in from her strength if he's getting one. 

Madara is never getting Sasuke's eye as much as people wish it would happen (like those who thought Madara wouldn't be beaten down by Gai) and even if Madara gets his eye back from Obito, Obito will still contribute one more time before he goes (as he's contributed thus far which people claimed wouldn't happen). If he gets it from Obito, it'll be similar to Jiraiya dying where his message escaped before he died. Obito isn't dying without having everything accomplished he needs to do. I was having debates with most people in here, you guys know who you are, claiming Obito would be dead repeatedly and each week you guys were wrong. You're assuming it'll happen now when really you're forgetting that since Obito has converted, if he dies, he dies having his checklist marked out. 

Whether people want to admit it or not, Madara's downfall is here. If he gets his other eye then it will not be a punch to the gut for the heroes. That seems to be what people want to happen but what most of the people in this thread fail to understand is that the losses, punches to the gut and downgrades to the heroes have already happened. 

This should be common sense.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke losing his eye ten minutes after he gets it is laughable.
> 
> If Madara decides to go after it instead of his own its obviously just PiS to keep him underpowered, keep Obito alive, and further hype Sasuke.


well from the looks of it, he considered taking it, but then changed his mind

but we need a clean translation


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> I assumed the Yasaka Magatama the Susano'o uses, represented the third treasure.


Kind of giving the Sharingan serious power there.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2014)

His defeat of Tobirama was pretty straight-forward. Limbo wasn't even needed.


----------



## Pein (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> How do you think he will make his way to the Kamui space? Use Kakashi or reveal a new ability?



Madara rips kakashi's eye out, takes back his rinnegan, Obito gives kakashi his other eye because he's gonna die anyway.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Damn. No shout out for Killer Bee?



... and Edo Killer Bee apears


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You know it is quite funny.
> 
> There's all these comments about Sasuke losing his eye (yeah like THAT'LL happen) and Madara getting his Rinnegan from Obito and yet even with all these theories, people haven't thought of Madara possibly gaining another eye from somewhere else. Kaguya herself has a Rinnegan, there are chances of Madara having another one grown in from her strength if he's getting one.
> 
> ...



I don't see it as a villain gut punch, it's Kishi's way of adding tension to a battle. Madara will gain the upper hand for a chapter or two, Naruto and Sasuke will power up and recover, kick ass, Madara may reach full power with the third eye, before Sasuke and Naruto reach their combine height and finish him off.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> How do you think he will make his way to the Kamui space? Use Kakashi or reveal a new ability?



I'd say Obito sacrifices himself to protect Naruto, or Madara uses a Rinnengan tech that we haven't seen before. 
Somehow, Kamui doesn't seem very likely for me.


----------



## Jad (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You know it is quite funny.
> 
> There's all these comments about Sasuke losing his eye (yeah like THAT'LL happen) and Madara getting his Rinnegan from Obito and yet even with all these theories, people haven't thought of Madara possibly gaining another eye from somewhere else. Kaguya herself has a Rinnegan, there are chances of Madara having another one grown in from her strength if he's getting one.
> 
> ...



Good call on mentioning Gai in your post


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 23, 2014)

Now that I think about it whatever happened to Hagoromo's original Rinnegan set?

I mean it should still exist somewhere out there and be usable given how Madara's Rinnegan still works fine after multiple decades.

You would think that Madara or Obito would figure out where it was located so just incase something like this ever happened there would still be a full set of Rinnegan lying around.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarry said:


> I'd say Obito sacrifices himself to protect Naruto, or Madara uses a Rinnengan tech. Somehow, Kamui doesn't seem very likely for me.



Force Kakashi to use Kamui via black rods, doesn't seem likely to you?

Hoping for a new ability though.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 23, 2014)

Madara unleashes the Choku-tomoe powers.:ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You know it is quite funny.
> 
> There's all these comments about Sasuke losing his eye (yeah like THAT'LL happen) and Madara getting his Rinnegan from Obito and yet even with all these theories, people haven't thought of Madara possibly gaining another eye from somewhere else. Kaguya herself has a Rinnegan, there are chances of Madara having another one grown in from her strength if he's getting one.
> 
> ...


well i do hope that Sasuke will keep this eye because i like it

but even if Madara somehow gets it, again, there is a loophole already prepared for Sasuke to gain a new one. Either way its pointless.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Now that I think about it whatever happened to Hagoromo's original Rinnegan set?
> 
> I mean it should still exist somewhere out there and be usable given how Madara's Rinnegan still works fine after multiple decades.
> 
> You would think that Madara or Obito would figure out where it was located so just incase something like this ever happened there would still be a full set of Rinnegan lying around.



Gone, probably.

I doubt no one would make use of it this entire time.


----------



## m1cojakle (Apr 23, 2014)

This post should say Part 2 not Part 1.  Please change it. It's very annoying.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> How do you think he will make his way to the Kamui space? Use Kakashi or reveal a new ability?



Black Zetsu is still there to ruin the day,dont underestimate him


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

Pein said:


> Madara rips kakashi's eye out, takes back his rinnegan, Obito gives kakashi his other eye because he's gonna die anyway.


this development actually makes more sense


we know that kakashi is loosing his eyesight, we know that Obito has two eyes

Madara needs one eye. So he could get kakashi's, go to kamui land, get his rinnegan, and probably put Obito in his last minutes, then Obito asks Sakura to transplant his other eye to Kakashi, knowing that he lost it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2014)

If Madara finds a way to go into the Kamui world then we're gonna see come to fruition whatever subplot Kishi laid between Sakura and Obito since the last chapter and I am having doubts about it, these small and "irrelevant-looking" things do not end up fast. Its just like Tenten's whereabouts since Hagoromo's treasures landed near her or even the person that is inside Guruguru/Spiral Zetsu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Black Zetsu is still there to ruin the day,dont underestimate him



Black Zetsu already failed me, fuck that guy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

it would be funny if Madara can link to black zetsu through limbo 

it would make Gai's effort responsible for Obito having enough time to give Naruto his power up.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2014)

The only way Sasuke could lose his eye would be if Madara for some reason decided to steal his normal eye which in Madara's eyesocket would turn into a rinnegan. Then after Madara loses and is TNJ'd he gives Sasuke that eye back which gains an further increase in power after returning to Sasuke's socket.

Sasuke would therefore obtain Madara's power in addition to Itachi's and when his other gain gains 9 tomoes it would gain all abilities that Sasuke would normally acquire + all of Madara's own rinnegan haxxx.

The ultimate Indra incarnation possessing power from both Madara and Sasuke.

But why would Madara take Sasuke's normal eye instead of the rinnegan eye? If Sasuke lost his main eye during this battle that would render him powerless and since that battle is about teamwork and MCs do not lose power ups the very moment they obtain them therefore...


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol, I just realized something. Sasuke is officially the 5th Six Paths.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

my main doubt about Sasuke loosing his eye is that he already went through the death phase, and it would render Kabuto's effort and parallel with Obito pointless


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, I just realized something. Sasuke is officially the 5th Six Paths.


Better than the 6 paths.:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> my main doubt about Sasuke loosing his eye is that he already went through the death phase, and it would render Kabuto's effort and parallel with Obito pointless



Indeed.

He's not going to lose his power-up after two chapters.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> I don't see it as a villain gut punch, it's Kishi's way of adding tension to a battle. Madara will gain the upper hand for a chapter or two, Naruto and Sasuke will power up and recover, kick ass, Madara may reach full power with the third eye, before Sasuke and Naruto reach their combine height and finish him off.



We all know Kishi won't add tension by having the heroes downgraded in a negative light. Madara getting his eye will only be an upgrade for him. He will get his other eye but anyone thinking it'll be a positive to him and a negative to whoever it'll be (like Sasuke or Obito if Obito isn't done with his mental checklist) then you guys are in for a long long wait. That's like saying Pain would end up truly extracting Kyuubi. This is really like those claiming Obito would die without redeeming himself or accomplishing everything he has to do. I told those people week in and week out it was not going to happen but they were literally putting their lives on the line for it. What happened? 

Let's all be serious. We all know this will not happen after the heroes have already overcome the darkness. 

I don't get what people are thinking by this. There's a difference between predictions and pipedreams. 

Anyone thinking that is having a  pipedream. 





Jad said:


> Good call on mentioning Gai in your post



Same people saying Madara will get Sasuke's eye and will take Obito's eye without Obito accomplishing everything are the same people who said Madara would kill Obito in every chapter since his reveal and the same ones who said Madara would easily stomp Gai. We saw how that turned out. 

You guys know I'm right about this. 





Jeαnne said:


> well i do hope that Sasuke will keep this eye because i like it
> 
> but even if Madara somehow gets it, again, there is a loophole already prepared for Sasuke to gain a new one. Either way its pointless.



Yeah it just isn't happening. It reminds me of 

- When people thought Pain would actually capture Kyuubi
- When people thought Itachi would gain Sasuke's eye
- When people thought Madara would kill Obito 
   1.) When Madara made it to Obito
   2.) When Obito actually arrived back on the battlefield from the Kakashi fight
   3.) When people said Obito was completely lost while being the Jyuubi Jin and he'd never control the Jyuubi
   4.) When people said Madara would suddenly get in between Naruto and Obito during the Bijuu chakra struggle 
   5.) When people thought Obito would already be dead from the extraction if not Madara will kill him as he's "already dying" 
   6.) When people thought Zetsu would have killed Obito
   7.) When people thought Jyuubi Jinchuuriki Madara would kill Obito once he realized made it to him

I'm just telling it like it is. I can't be the only one who sees all of these "Madara will do this and that" theories have been ridiculous. 

Obito started a chain reaction when he took Madara's chain. Since then everyone's been one-upping the man even if he gets power ups. Gai had him throwing up blood like he was in a gang. He was throwing up more blood than Itachi.

I highly doubt this will change although I think he will somehow get his eye back. If he does then surely if it is from Obito he goes out with a smile on knowing he's screwed Madara somehow or some way. He's just not leaving without his check list being complete. We know it won't be Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't imagine anyone honestly believes that Madara is taking Sasuke's eye.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If Madara finds a way to go into the Kamui world then we're gonna see come to fruition whatever subplot Kishi laid between Sakura and Obito since the last chapter and I am having doubts about it, these small and "irrelevant-looking" things do not end up fast. Its just like Tenten's whereabouts since Hagoromo's treasures landed near her or even the person that is inside Guruguru/Spiral Zetsu.



Those things aren't really comparable.

Anything between Obito and Sakura is significantly more important than anything to do with Tenten or Guruguru (we all know he's Yamato and we all know how much Kishi cares about Yamato). Besides, neither one of those events were set up as momentous game-changing issues.

Obito's request to Sakura really seemed like a big deal.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

anyways, i think that Kishi wants exacly this. To make us not being able to predict what happens next, its a basic "which eye will Madara get" thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 23, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Now that I think about it whatever happened to Hagoromo's original Rinnegan set?



decomposed in to nothing.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, I just realized something. Sasuke is officially the 5th Six Paths.



What constitutes being "of the six paths"?


----------



## Sarry (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Force Kakashi to use Kamui via black rods, doesn't seem likely to you?
> 
> Hoping for a new ability though.



Not really. Sasuke already showed he can hold the black rods (no pun intended) and remove them, and I'd imagine Naruto could do the same.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Krippy said:


> What constitutes being "of the six paths"?



Rinnegan (Uchiha + Senju) = Six Paths
Juubi Jinchuuriki = Sage of Six Paths

I believe the second one requires Rinnegan and Senjutsu. Their basically the powers we're seeing in action now, on both sides.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

actually, like kyuubinaruto said, its Kishi's writting formula. He has been doing it over and over again. How many here thought that Orochimaru would steal Sasuke's body?


----------



## Krippy (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan (Uchiha + Senju) = Six Paths
> Juubi Jinchuuriki = Sage of Six Paths



Let's agree to disagree. :ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Let's agree to disagree. :ignoramus



Lol, what is there to disagree about? Obito stated this clearly in chapter 510, and Madara (the second item) in the chapter after Obito became the Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 23, 2014)

Sarry said:


> Not really. Sasuke already showed he can hold the black rods (no pun intended) and remove them, and I'd imagine Naruto could do the same.



Yeah. But I see Madara ripping Kakashi  Eye out his socket crushing the socket. Sakura will heal Kakashi with Obito Senju DNA and Mangekyo and he will awaken The Crooked Tomoe Mangekyo. He wont be able to use its power to its fullets but it will give him enough of a strength boost, And Sakura is getting Gedo Mezo + Sage Mode. Obito is going to have Sakura take the Spoils of war as his favor as an enemy.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 23, 2014)

Maybe the person inside white Zetsu is actually an Obito clone (like how Madara made that hashirama clone to fuel the Zetsu's) and he'll have spiral Zetsu go to kamui land to get the Rinnegan back.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Apr 23, 2014)

Observation: It doesn't necessarily say that "Senjutsu" is necessary to harm "Limbo Madara". Sasuke indeed tells Naruto to use "Sage" power, but it's clear from the context at the end (when Sasuke stated that he also has the "power of the Six Paths") , that what he meant was that _Hagoromo's_ power(up) was necessary to harm him. The implication of this of course being that the Habataku Chidori Sasuke employs doesn't necessarily need to have Sage chakra within it to harm Madara, just the Yin power conferred by Hagoromo. 

Statement: Madara will not gain Sasuke eye. He will retake his original eye, and in fact has decided to do so after failing against Naruto and Sasuke's powers.

Query: How strong are Naruto and Sasuke meant to be at the end of the series? Will they both be Kaguya's level or greater as it seems Kishimoto-san wishes them to become the strongest of all time?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> actually, like kyuubinaruto said, its Kishi's writting formula. He has been doing it over and over again. How many here thought that Orochimaru would steal Sasuke's body?



That's one thing I've learned about NF throughout the years. NF wants the worst things ever to happen to the heroes regardless if it makes sense.

"Oh don't mind us, deep deep deep down we know it'll never happen but golly gee we'd love if Sasuke's eye was taken,. wouldn't that be the kit and kaboodle?" 

Fuck outta here NFers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Those things aren't really comparable.
> 
> Anything between Obito and Sakura is significantly more important than anything to do with Tenten or Guruguru (we all know he's Yamato and we all know how much Kishi cares about Yamato). Besides, neither one of those events were set up as momentous game-changing issues.
> 
> Obito's request to Sakura really seemed like a big deal.



I rather not jump the gun about Guruguru considering we haven't seen nor heard of Hashirama since his flashback with Sasuke.

I say Tenten's whereabouts with the treasures comes second to the Obito and Sakura deal. She already used the fan and is awared they take a lot of chakra to handle and near her landed the sealing gourd and the pot. How can that not turn out to be important for later? Not all the big twists have to be set up in such an obvious way, it'd be too easy to see them coming.

For all we know she could've gone to look for the Raikage and ask him to use those to seal up something.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Maybe the person inside white Zetsu is actually an Obito clone (like how Madara made that hashirama clone to fuel the Zetsu's) and he'll have spiral Zetsu go to kamui land to get the Rinnegan back.
> 
> The guy inside White Zetsu had black hair, which I believe Yamato has never been portrayed with.



Yamato has brown hair, but his hair is colored black in the manga.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, *what is there to disagree about?* Obito stated this clearly in chapter 510, and Madara (the second item) in the chapter after Obito became the Jinchuuriki.



Sasuke falling into either of those two categories. :ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke falling into either of those two categories. :ignoramus



Rrrrrrrrrright.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Black Zetsu already failed me, fuck that guy.



He failed me more,but Id give him another chance

There is actually a theory that Black Zetsu is but a creature from Limbo


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yamato has brown hair, but his hair is colored black in the manga.



Yeah, just looked it up.

Been so long since I've seen the guy. 

Still, I think it being an Obito clone is a possibility.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 23, 2014)

Of Madara uses Yin Limbo to create a meteor inside of Limbo. If the power exist to bring things outside of limbo into the real world. Thats probably how Madara soo casually was dropping meteors out the sky. Imagine them with Yin Limbo and give them form. Then use Yang to make it real.(Naruto superior yang powers will be able to give personality and soul)


----------



## Krippy (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rrrrrrrrrright.



I aint over till its over


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> He failed me more,but Id give him another chance
> 
> There is actually a theory that Black Zetsu is but a creature from Limbo



Shit theory.

He was created with _Onmyōton_.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

btw, i could be wrong but the way that Madara said that he would take Sasuke's eye and then got stabbed, later changing his mind, was Kishi's way of cleaning this possibility up, because he knew we would question it if Madara didnt attempt it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, i could be wrong but the way that Madara said that he would take Sasuke's eye and then got stabbed, later changing his mind, was Kishi's way of cleaning this possibility up, because he knew we would question it if Madara didnt attempt it.



That's how I interpreted those pages too.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's one thing I've learned about NF throughout the years. NF wants the worst things ever to happen to the heroes regardless if it makes sense.
> 
> "Oh don't mind us, deep deep deep down we know it'll never happen but golly gee we'd love if Sasuke's eye was taken,. wouldn't that be the kit and kaboodle?"
> 
> Fuck outta here NFers.



F*** the heroes, we all love the villains


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's one thing I've learned about NF throughout the years. NF wants the worst things ever to happen to the heroes regardless if it makes sense.
> 
> "Oh don't mind us, deep deep deep down we know it'll never happen but golly gee we'd love if Sasuke's eye was taken,. wouldn't that be the kit and kaboodle?"
> 
> Fuck outta here NFers.


its like another kind of Izanami, going for years and years


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 23, 2014)

Madara trying to snatch everyones power and do things on his own is making him lose himself. And when you lose yourself infront of an Uchiha and play god. You get caught in Izanami. Kabuto learned his lesson


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Let me not even get my hopes up and prepare for a shit cliff hanger.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

also the preview for this chapter seemed to point that Madara would finally go after his other eye.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> also the preview for this chapter seemed to point that Madara would finally go after his other eye.



Indeed.

But you never know with the previews. Could refer to an event taking place many chapters from now.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Shit theory.
> 
> He was created with _Onmyōton_.



Don't call my theories shit. Were closing in on the end of the Manga. Loose nots and ends need to be tied and dealt with. Black Zetsu is a shadow Madara copy in the real world.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, i could be wrong but the way that Madara said that he would take Sasuke's eye and then got stabbed, later changing his mind, was Kishi's way of cleaning this possibility up, because he knew we would question it if Madara didnt attempt it.



He could still want Sasukes eye though,but just realized that getting to Kamuiland would be more reachable than going after Sasuke at the moment


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I rather not jump the gun about Guruguru considering we haven't seen nor heard of Hashirama since his flashback with Sasuke.
> 
> I say Tenten's whereabouts with the treasures comes second to the Obito and Sakura deal. She already used the fan and is awared they take a lot of chakra to handle and near her landed the sealing gourd and the pot. How can that not turn out to be important for later? Not all the big twists have to be set up in such an obvious way, it'd be too easy to see them coming.
> 
> For all we know she could've gone to look for the Raikage and ask him to use those to seal up something.



It may be important later but it's irrelevant to the current battle. If the RS tools come into play with Madara at all, it won't be for a very, very long time. Tenten isn't going to save the heroes two chapters after they got a power up  As for the Guruguru stuff, it's all backstory and, again, irrelevant to the current battle. 

The Obito-Sakura thing struck me as significantly more pressing; it should be handled, or at least touched upon again, in the next few chapters.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 23, 2014)

Think we'll see anything happening with Obito this chapter, with the few pages we haven't seen yet?

Getting the feeling this is an all NaruSasu chapter.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Don't call my theories shit. Were closing in on the end of the Manga. Loose nots and ends need to be tied and dealt with. Black Zetsu is a shadow Madara copy in the real world.



We saw him create Black Zetsu, and he even cited _Onmyōton_ specifically.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Think we'll see anything happening with Obito this chapter, with the few pages we haven't seen yet?
> 
> Getting the feeling this is an all NaruSasu chapter.



Really? I would've never said so with 13 pages of fighting and the chapter's title being Sasuke's Rinnegan.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> We saw him create Black Zetsu, and he even cited _Onmyōton_ specifically.



Yin Yang Release. This limbo seems like it distorts the border between the spirit world and physical world which most likely makes it a Inyoton type jutsu. So if they are both the same it makes both of them still Inyoton or Onmyoton.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, I just realized something. Sasuke is officially the 5th Six Paths.



I used to think Naruto would be the sixth Rikudou but now im not so sure.  

Depends on if we count transplanted Rikudous or awakened ones only.

1.  Rikudou Sennin
2.  Uchiha madara
3.  Uzumaki nagato
4.  Uchiha obito
5.  uchiha sasuke
6.  Uzumaki naruto

Or

1.  Kaguya
2.  Rikudou sennin
3.  Rikudous brother
4.  Uchiha madara
5.  Uchiha sasuke
6.  Uzumaki naruto

Sasuke is already a rikudou and has surpassed indra, while naruto is a pseudo rikudou.  If rikudous bro didnt have rinnegan then u could add oro at number five


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It may be important later but it's irrelevant to the current battle. If the RS tools come into play with Madara at all, it won't be for a very, very long time. Tenten isn't going to save the heroes two chapters after they got a power up  As for the Guruguru stuff, it's all backstory and, again, irrelevant to the current battle.
> 
> The Obito-Sakura thing struck me as significantly more pressing; it should be handled, or at least touched upon again, in the next few chapters.



Of course it won't happen for now, never said Naruto and Sasuke would be quickly overshadowed by Tenten's schemes. What I was saying was that it holds the same amount of potential as the Obito-Sakura subplot to change the plot at some point.

I used Guruguru as an example though, but yes he is not relevant for the moment.


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> man, this chapter surely caused a shitstorm, and the telegrams is not even open yet
> 
> 
> it makes me remember the old days



And we are still missing the 4 last pages, ones that can cause even more chaos.
I like the fight thus far ;strategy, cooperation, new techs, no big gandam techs like susanos or full bijuu mode, at least thus far.


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 23, 2014)

Krippy said:


> What constitutes being "of the six paths"?




Originally, possessing the Rinnegan. 

Eye of Samsara->6 Realms of existence ( Hell, Hunger, Animality, Arrogance, Humanity and Rapture). The 6 Paths.



PD: I think _"Limbo"_ could be part of the Hell Realm.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

vered said:


> And we are still missing the 4 last pages, ones that can cause even more chaos.
> I like the fight thus far ;strategy, cooperation, new techs, no big gandam techs like susanos or full bijuu mode, at least thus far.



Agreed.

So refreshing.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 23, 2014)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> I used to think Naruto would be the sixth Rikudou but now im not so sure.
> 
> Depends on if we count transplanted Rikudous or awakened ones only.
> 
> ...



Kaguya is not a Rikudou, she is beyond. Fuck she was born before Rikudou and gave birth to Rikudou.

As for Naruto considering he has a transformation EXACTLY EQUAL to a Juubi Jinchuuriki I don't think there is anything pseudo about him, otherwise then we might as well discoung anything that is not a Juubi Jinchuuriki from the list if we use such a strict criteria.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 23, 2014)

Refreshing to see taijutsu instead of bijuu bombs.

@former

cuz I just got here


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 23, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> If do you think you can create a rocket engine by just imagining its shape and form and everything will work out fine. You might be able to create a replica of rocket engine but it wont work unless you have the knowledge to imagine the mechanics on how it operates.



I am sure I can create a rocket and make it work fine if I can create stuff out of my imagination. In my dreams I can create whatever the fuck I want and make it work fine.

Again on that logic then Izanagi shouldn't work becuase the users would need to know exactly all the details of the body including organs, positions, fuck even microscopic organisms and neurons.

Unless you think Danzo and Obito knew all that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I missed a shitstorm?
> 
> what's the heated dispute/problem going on with the chapter? Sauce's Rinnegan Izanagi?


yep, it got quite a number of people by surprise

i am anticipating the youtube reviews this week, the comment sections will be fun


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yep, it got quite a number of people by surprise
> 
> i am anticipating the youtube reviews this week, the comment sections will be fun



I can assure you they will have hard time understanding what's going on at least through the first 13 pages.the live reaction reviews will be worth seeing.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 23, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I am sure I can create a rocket and make it work fine if I can create stuff out of my imagination. In my dreams I can create whatever the fuck I want and make it work fine.
> 
> Again on that logic then Izanagi shouldn't work becuase the users would need to know exactly all the details of the body including organs, positions, fuck even microscopic organisms and neurons.
> 
> Unless you think Danzo and Obito knew all that.



Like I said why wouldnt they. They know alot of body secrets. The practically have hunter nin going out to destroy shinobi bodies so clan secrets are not retrieved from their study. Why do you think the manga separates idiots from geniuses in this manga. Geniuses would be able to use Izanagi and creation of all things to their fullest potential while an idiot would not. Hagoromo was one of those genisues as we can clearly see with his depiction in the manga. As well as Indra.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 23, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Like I said why wouldnt they. They know alot of body secrets. The practically have hunter nin going out to destroy shinobi bodies so clan secrets are not retrieved from their study. Why do you think the manga separates idiots from geniuses in this manga. Geniuses would be able to use Izanagi and creation of all things to their fullest potential while an idiot would not. Hagoromo was one of those genisues as we can clearly see with his depiction in the manga. As well as Indra.



So you think Sasuke would be unable to use Izanagi to resurrect himself like Danzo? (and if you tell me Sasuke knows the exact position of every body part, organ, neurons and BILLIONS of microorganisms I am going to fucking lol, one thing is Obito and Madara.)


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 23, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> Are we expecting it today? Then no chapter next week?



There is actually a three week break.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 23, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> So you think Sasuke would be unable to use Izanagi to resurrect himself like Danzo? (and if you tell me Sasuke knows the exact position of every body part, organ, neurons and BILLIONS of microorganisms I am going to fucking lol, one thing is Obito and Madara.)



Considering that Sharingan abilities are to see things at a microscopic level and their eyes can break down all things. I really honestly dont see a reason why not especially in a fiction manga. The only thing you really have a leg to stand on is using real world logic in refference to this. Its no coincidence that the power of creation was inherited by the uchiha.....The Genius because it would never be used to its true potential thanks to to them lacking the genius level intellect to imagine something with such complexity.

Its The Huge Difference between Green Lanterns who essentially have the same ability.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 23, 2014)

*thunder strikes*

The Naruto kingdom is here to high-jack the 'Gramz.
God am I late.
Fuck it!

Seeing Naruto attacking with Sticks in CQC instead of a Rasengan is 100% weird. Fuck is that shit.
C'mon mang.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> There is actualle a three week break.



wut? 
from where did you come up with this? Source please.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2014)

Real life logic is useless when you want to understand jutsu.



Orochibuto said:


> They aren't few post, the thread was remade over and over after reaching 100 pages. So in total we have about 200+ pages.



No shit. That is still not many considering the fact that we have had most of the chapter for over 24 hours now and can't make threads.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> There is actually a three week break.



One week break. Probably an early release (next Friday), but after that, no chapter for two straight Wednesdays.

Again, assuming we have an early release.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2014)

Naruto's ultimate attack = Gudoudama + All Bijuu Chakra + FRS

It'll be called Senpou: Guoudama Bijuu Fuuton-Rasengan Shuriken.

Sasuke's will probably be the strongest known fire (white flames or something) mixed with Susanoo mixed with the black Chidori. Not sure what it'll be called.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 23, 2014)

@kyuubi Naruto

Lol wow, the Ultimate Rasengan, going to be crazy, probably spirit bomb big, Sasuke needs to add his lightning element to Naruto's rasengan , That needs to happen


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2014)

Can someone tell me why they are more upset about the new power ups rather then the fact that an inexplicable magic just revived them and gave them reality altering powers (including sewing up Sasuke's back clothing) to begin with?

I love their new powers but don't know why people are upset with them instead of the fact that they are just given energy from literally nothing.





Csdabest said:


> Considering that Sharingan abilities are to see things at a microscopic level and their eyes can break down all things. I really honestly dont see a reason why not especially in a fiction manga. The only thing you really have a leg to stand on is using real world logic in refference to this. Its no coincidence that the power of creation was inherited by the uchiha.....The Genius because it would never be used to its true potential thanks to to them lacking the genius level intellect to imagine something with such complexity.
> 
> Its The Huge Difference between *Green Lanterns* who essentially have the same ability.



Should I start reading Green Lantern?  Have no idea what it's about other then Ben 10 is a rip off of it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Sasuke's ultimate attack will be one of the Four Higher Realm powers :ignoramus


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's ultimate attack will be one of the Four Higher Realm powers :ignoramus



Or all 4 at the same time


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto's ultimate attack = Gudoudama + All Bijuu Chakra + FRS
> 
> It'll be called Senpou: Guoudama Bijuu Fuuton-Rasengan Shuriken.
> 
> Sasuke's will probably be the strongest known fire (white flames or something) mixed with Susanoo mixed with the black Chidori. Not sure what it'll be called.



Burning man getting electricuted


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Or all 4 at the same time



Naruto world ain't ready for that level of power. :sanji


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 23, 2014)

Naruto's ultimate attack will be TnJ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



like it's always been


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2014)

It's out. Madara is trapped in Gongosvi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto's ultimate attack = Gudoudama + All Bijuu Chakra + FRS
> 
> It'll be called Senpou: Guoudama Bijuu Fuuton-Rasengan Shuriken.
> 
> Sasuke's will probably be the strongest known fire (white flames or something) mixed with Susanoo mixed with the black Chidori. Not sure what it'll be called.


i wish Kirin could make a come back... inton kirin


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 23, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Or all 4 at the same time



Once you master limbo. You gain creation of all things. But with the power of creation also comes the power of destruction. Susano-o will have two swords.

Sword of Destruction and Sword of Creation


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> @kyuubi Naruto
> 
> Lol wow, the Ultimate Rasengan, going to be crazy, probably spirit bomb big, Sasuke needs to add his lightning element to Naruto's rasengan , That needs to happen



I don't even know what'll happen when their ultimate attacks hit. 

Screw the Valley of the End. It'll be the Village of the End lol. It'll be large enough to make a brand new village....oh SHIT!!!

Yep, they'll make a new village to start their brand new shinobi system. I'm done. 



Klue said:


> Sasuke's ultimate attack will be one of the Four Higher Realm powers :ignoramus



All 4 at the same time. Not sure what it'll be called butg that would be ridiculous to see. I mean just think about that. 





Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Burning man getting electricuted



A God Sized Susanoo on fire using some ridiculously sized overpowered black lightning wave. 

Scary.





Jeαnne said:


> i wish Kirin could make a come back... inton kirin



Sasuke's God Susanoo will ride Kirin like on Power Ranger.


----------



## Jad (Apr 23, 2014)

The Format said:


> Naruto's ultimate attack will be TnJ
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Naruto: Madara, you used to be like me as a child
Madara: Fuck it, I'm sold. You win Naruto/ You've shown me the light.

Madara: Rinnie Tensei

------------ days later

Naruto: Go make me a sandwhich


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sauke: Ok husband



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 23, 2014)

All this waiting for 4 pages.....only 3 of which occur after the last page we have...ugh. Refresh


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> All 4 at the same time. Not sure what it'll be called butg that would be ridiculous to see. I mean just think about that.



That's the thing, I can't.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 23, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Considering that Sharingan abilities are to see things at a microscopic level and their eyes can break down all things. I really honestly dont see a reason why not especially in a fiction manga. The only thing you really have a leg to stand on is using real world logic in refference to this. Its no coincidence that the power of creation was inherited by the uchiha.....The Genius because it would never be used to its true potential thanks to to them lacking the genius level intellect to imagine something with such complexity.
> 
> Its The Huge Difference between Green Lanterns who essentially have the same ability.



When we talk about genius in the manga, it refers to special skill, not to Dexter Lab's type of genius.

And I don't remember any instance of Sharingan seeing at the microscopic level.

Reality warping bends reality, you imagine it and it comes into existence.

If I have a dream and I imagine Wonder Woman then Wonder Woman will appear and she will be able to do all the feats attributed to Wonder Woman. Do I have to imagine all her body structure? No. Do I have to know exactly the physics behind her powers or the exception in physics needed? No. Do I need to know her cellular structure? No. It simply comes out of my imagination, this is exactly what reality warping is but it works in reality as well.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2014)

Nothing new


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 23, 2014)

Full OP raw just came out on mangabird.  So the last 4 Naruto pages might come soon.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 23, 2014)

Damn the Telegram is gonna be awkward this week. Only 4 pages left and what have we not covered here already?


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 23, 2014)

Random thought: what if destroying the Rinnegan allowed Kaguya/the god tree spirit to re-summon it and give it to Mads?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 23, 2014)

seems  last  3 page is out.........


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2014)

Haha Kakashi's eye.

Want the tension? There you go. Mehehe.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 23, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Considering that Sharingan abilities are to see things at a microscopic level and their eyes can break down all things. I really honestly dont see a reason why not especially in a fiction manga. The only thing you really have a leg to stand on is using real world logic in refference to this. Its no coincidence that the power of creation was inherited by the uchiha.....The Genius because it would never be used to its true potential thanks to to them lacking the genius level intellect to imagine something with such complexity.
> 
> *Its The Huge Difference between Green Lanterns who essentially have the same ability*.



are you talking about Susanoo?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2014)

Sasuke is that DUDE!!!


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2014)

So sasuke's ability is limited by distance.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Where is your Choku-Tomoe now, Blink-kun? :ignoramus


----------



## Pein (Apr 23, 2014)

Pein said:


> Madara rips kakashi's eye out, takes back his rinnegan, Obito gives kakashi his other eye because he's gonna die anyway.



called it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2014)

Good cliffhanger.

Kinda rushed the way Madara took Kakashi's eye though.

Maybe Obito teleports himself and Sakura out in time before the rod hits them.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Kinda rushed the way Madara took Kakashi's eye though.



Rushed, but fucking awesome.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 23, 2014)

Good god, Kakashi no longer has the Sharingan. That's crazy, yet kinda awesome at the same time. I love where this whole thing is going. Sakura is about as good as dead, isn't she? Unless there's some special power from Sasuke and Naruto that we aren't yet aware of, Sakura is going to die a miserable death.

She's totally helpless where she is currently. Would be insane if Sasuke possessed the power to go there also. Madara is about to get that second eye for certain now. Feel really bad about the fact that he's about to kill Obito. Hopefully there's some way for Naruto to get there.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Sakura will probably dodge the attack.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sakura will probably dodge the attack.



To be expected, she's much stronger than Madara after all.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 23, 2014)

What the fuss? I havent read it yet


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> To be expected, she's much stronger than Madara after all.



Jumping backwards isn't that difficult.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 23, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> When we talk about genius in the manga, it refers to special skill, not to Dexter Lab's type of genius.
> 
> *And I don't remember any instance of Sharingan seeing at the microscopic level.
> *
> ...



Sasuke fight with Deidara


----------



## sadino (Apr 23, 2014)

This fight is boring, bring Gai back.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 23, 2014)

Madara decided to be a Sith Lord.



That technique's name should have been "Unlimited powwwweeeeerrrrrrr!!!"


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2014)

Madara, raped Kakashi so hard. :sanji


The only thing he could say was, "GWAAAH"!!


----------



## takL (Apr 23, 2014)

the year of kakashi....


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 23, 2014)

This will determine everything. If each Rinnegan gets a new power, or if it is a left Rinnegan has Limbo and the right has something else.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sakura will probably dodge the attack.



OR may be Obito will remember RIN and come in front of her !!


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 23, 2014)

takL said:


> the year of kakashi....



God, poor Kakashi. He was awesome until the year of kakashi thing rolled around. 

Madara trolled him so bad  The way maddy snatched that eye is the most hilarious thing of the chapter. I still wonder if snatching the eye and just putting it into the socket has consecuences, after all how much time did we wait for Sasuke to show us his EMS?


----------



## Garcher (Apr 23, 2014)

Kishi should probably cut down on the drugs


----------



## ZE (Apr 23, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> This will determine everything. If each Rinnegan gets a new power, or if it is a left Rinnegan has Limbo and the right has something else.



Nagato's rinnegan had more than two abilities.


----------



## KakashiMadara1 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Weird idea*

Guys I think we are underestimating what's going on altogether.  I think that Madara's and Sasuke's eyes have pretty much the same ability, I think it's similar to  space/time  justu. I think that sasuke's 'teleporting' is actually him warping space/time, I think he can warp anywhere his chakra can touch. I think Madara's 'limbo' is almost the same thing except  we can see it as physical. I think the whole 'paths' is a giant hint. I think Madara's limbo is his will being executed through his physical 'chakra' form, like how one path can control 6 except it's his will. Woah I might've also just connected naruto somehow-the will of fire burns bright in him  but anyways, I think Sasuke's eye can perceive a higher dimension where time and space are more malleable. And it's like Shisui's eye in that it can morph reality. Naruto keep suggesting he hates that he has to listen to him?  But I think his other eye still see's the same and that's what helps keep him from morphing it too much at once. I also think this explains his bad aim, I don't think he is seeing things like before. I think he sees two different  worlds at once. Omg woah.. I think that sasuke's eye + juubi is basically infinite tsuk... But Sasuke can see his limbo before  Madara even knows I think, Sasuke is basically seeing Madara's will. It's like he's seeing a path to the future, but remaining in the present. And I think Sasuke has his own kinda limbo that is controlled by his will . And now I presume naruto has the ability to shift realities in some sense, like his whole thing with Neji on destiny! I think Madara can control his Limbo without seeing it, using similar senses like how Naruto senses it. So that's why they had such a huge advantage, Sasuke could see his path, and naruto felt it. But Madara is still unable to predict their paths.  I also think a possible catalyst to their superior eyes have to do with the fact that they used them until they ran out, and was forced to transplant. Maybe it was also something Itachi knew aswell. I think that once your blind from MS you can see into a similar place to tsuk./limbo/a timeless place, and once their eyes were revived  you come back from that place. Like this rubber band model/theory , you got a center point and a rubber band,  one side past the point was dark and the other side light. The further you pull back the rubber band into the dark the further into the light it will shoot. It has something to do with rebound I think. So yeah we got some Demi-Time/Space Lords, multidimensional realm, oh yea and I think Kaguya's somehow ended up as the death reaper for the death reaper seal. To me the whole death reaper action reminds me of gedo mazo taking the peoples spirits. Death reapers a girl, wears a mask, and if Kaguya went crazy witch bitch I think the reaper matches perfect. Btw for dimensions.. We perceive 3 dimensions of space, and 1 of time(add slideshow to space)3+1=4th Dimension , that is the realm we perceive. Then you got  3 dimensions of space, and 2 of time(no time flow, scene section)3+2=5th dimension, this world is simply experienced based on the the flow/limbo of your energy/will. Then you got 4th density which is when you yourself become timeless and pretty much make your own world with your energy and mind/soul. Then you have 5th density which basically is when you just are, you are the quintessence of yourself this is perceived as the spirit, at this point all time is experienced at once- all of your life, and lives ever lived(past/future). That is basically your source energy, the place where all energy originates. This source can be perceived as 'God'. That is a semi decent explanation of how space time dimensions work.. Seems kinda parallel
All these places coexist, but we can't always perceive them. So  I think we got Madara on 4th Dimension shifting between 3-4density(able to recall from past experience), causing more than one possible future(him and limbo). Sasuke is shifting 4-5 Dimension in 4th density causing the world they see to morph, but the state/intent of his chakra  is what does the morphs. Narutos in the 4 Dimension shifting between 4-5density, so his chakra is directly of the spirit/'God'  and uses that to influence reality instead of manipulating it.  I think Madara and Sasuke's powers are actually split because they are both meant to carry out the same will, but Madara outlived his time and caused some deter. 
I think as long as both of them are alive they can't completely reach 5th density, because they both have their source chakra from Indra. So it'll end up being 5th Dim, 4-5dense Madara vs 4-5th Dim, 4dense Sasuke + 4th Dim, 4-5dense Naruto. Now basically that's all happening at once lol 
Omg I wrote way too much lol.. This doesn't have much solid base, but it does have some along with certain striking parallels. I think it's worth considering at least trying to xP


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 30, 2014)

KakashiMadara1 said:


> Guys I think we are underestimating what's going on altogether.  I think that Madara's and Sasuke's eyes have pretty much the same ability, I think it's similar to  space/time  justu. I think that sasuke's 'teleporting' is actually him warping space/time, I think he can warp anywhere his chakra can touch. I think Madara's 'limbo' is almost the same thing except  we can see it as physical. I think the whole 'paths' is a giant hint. I think Madara's limbo is his will being executed through his physical 'chakra' form, like how one path can control 6 except it's his will. Woah I might've also just connected naruto somehow-the will of fire burns bright in him  but anyways, I think Sasuke's eye can perceive a higher dimension where time and space are more malleable. And it's like Shisui's eye in that it can morph reality. Naruto keep suggesting he hates that he has to listen to him?  But I think his other eye still see's the same and that's what helps keep him from morphing it too much at once. I also think this explains his bad aim, I don't think he is seeing things like before. I think he sees two different  worlds at once. Omg woah.. I think that sasuke's eye + juubi is basically infinite tsuk... But Sasuke can see his limbo before  Madara even knows I think, Sasuke is basically seeing Madara's will. It's like he's seeing a path to the future, but remaining in the present. And I think Sasuke has his own kinda limbo that is controlled by his will . And now I presume naruto has the ability to shift realities in some sense, like his whole thing with Neji on destiny! I think Madara can control his Limbo without seeing it, using similar senses like how Naruto senses it. So that's why they had such a huge advantage, Sasuke could see his path, and naruto felt it. But Madara is still unable to predict their paths.  I also think a possible catalyst to their superior eyes have to do with the fact that they used them until they ran out, and was forced to transplant. Maybe it was also something Itachi knew aswell. I think that once your blind from MS you can see into a similar place to tsuk./limbo/a timeless place, and once their eyes were revived  you come back from that place. Like this rubber band model/theory , you got a center point and a rubber band,  one side past the point was dark and the other side light. The further you pull back the rubber band into the dark the further into the light it will shoot. It has something to do with rebound I think. So yeah we got some Demi-Time/Space Lords, multidimensional realm, oh yea and I think Kaguya's somehow ended up as the death reaper for the death reaper seal. To me the whole death reaper action reminds me of gedo mazo taking the peoples spirits. Death reapers a girl, wears a mask, and if Kaguya went crazy witch bitch I think the reaper matches perfect. Btw for dimensions.. We perceive 3 dimensions of space, and 1 of time(add slideshow to space)3+1=4th Dimension , that is the realm we perceive. Then you got  3 dimensions of space, and 2 of time(no time flow, scene section)3+2=5th dimension, this world is simply experienced based on the the flow/limbo of your energy/will. Then you got 4th density which is when you yourself become timeless and pretty much make your own world with your energy and mind/soul. Then you have 5th density which basically is when you just are, you are the quintessence of yourself this is perceived as the spirit, at this point all time is experienced at once- all of your life, and lives ever lived(past/future). That is basically your source energy, the place where all energy originates. This source can be perceived as 'God'. That is a semi decent explanation of how space time dimensions work.. Seems kinda parallel
> All these places coexist, but we can't always perceive them. So  I think we got Madara on 4th Dimension shifting between 3-4density(able to recall from past experience), causing more than one possible future(him and limbo). Sasuke is shifting 4-5 Dimension in 4th density causing the world they see to morph, but the state/intent of his chakra  is what does the morphs. Narutos in the 4 Dimension shifting between 4-5density, so his chakra is directly of the spirit/'God'  and uses that to influence reality instead of manipulating it.  I think Madara and Sasuke's powers are actually split because they are both meant to carry out the same will, but Madara outlived his time and caused some deter.
> I think as long as both of them are alive they can't completely reach 5th density, because they both have their source chakra from Indra. So it'll end up being 5th Dim, 4-5dense Madara vs 4-5th Dim, 4dense Sasuke + 4th Dim, 4-5dense Naruto. Now basically that's all happening at once lol
> Omg I wrote way too much lol.. This doesn't have much solid base, but it does have some along with certain striking parallels. I think it's worth considering at least trying to xP





 Learn the space key and try again -____-


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 30, 2014)

ZE said:


> Nagato's rinnegan had more than two abilities.



I'm claiming that in addition to Nagato's Rinnegan powers, which are present in all Rinnegan, there are more we dunno about. Madara showed us one that Nagato possibly didn't know about, Limbo. Sasuke showed another one, space-time manipulation. Then there's the mystery of the unknown blackouts.

It is hard to say if Nagato did or didn't know about certain powers considering he was never allowed to really fight with his real body.


----------



## takL (Apr 30, 2014)

i wonder why they learned of rinnegan tecks.
did hagoromo write about them onto the tablet? illogical cos hagoromo wanted to prevent rinnegan from happening.
u know them when u have it? no way lil nagato didnt even know what the eyes did.
u know them when u open your rinnegan?
 if so maddy told some of the  tecks to obito and obito was nagato's source.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 30, 2014)

I predict Kakashi EMS. Kishi said that he will reveal his face. That means Kakashi would no longer need his mask to save chakra for the eye.

Also new Naruto elemental stuff.

Sasuke jutsu gets explained.

Alot of stupid shit with Sakura and Obito.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 30, 2014)

takL said:


> i wonder why they learned of rinnegan tecks.
> did hagoromo write about them onto the tablet? illogical cos hagoromo wanted to prevent rinnegan from happening.
> u know them when u have it? no way lil nagato didnt even know what the eyes did.
> u know them when u open your rinnegan?
> if so maddy told some of the  tecks to obito and obito was nagato's source.



I imagine it was something that users suddenly know, like you inferred. Much like how Sasuke seemed to naturally know of Kagutsuchi and how Obito/Kakashi naturally knew about Kamui.

I believe Nagato knew of the Rinnegan's jutsu before Obito as he did use a barrier variant of Shinra Tensei to repel the kunai Hanzo's men threw at him.


----------

